# Der RIFT-Topic (renamed und so)



## Rojan (6. Januar 2011)

Aloha Forum-Team,

die Beta zu Rift ist in vollem Gange, der Pre-Order läuft und das Releasedatum steht mit dem 4. März nun auch fest. Vielleicht wäre es ja möglich hier ein eigenes Unterforum einzurichten, irgendwie habe ich Hemmungen spezifische Themen in "Allgemein MMO" zu posten.
Wäre schön sich hier austauschen zu können und vielleicht den einen oder anderen auf das (wirklich gute) Spiel aufmerksam zu machen/Neugier zu wecken bzw. aufkeimende Frage zu klären. News sind zu dem Thema ja eher nicht so präsent 

Grüßle,
Rojan
*
// ich habe den topic, aufgrund der generellen debatte, mal angepasst ,)*


----------



## Enrico300 (7. Januar 2011)

Wäre auch dafür!!


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2011)

evtl halt ma Zam anschreiben oÔ?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bin da eher ein Skeptiker (na, versteht ihr? Wegen Fraktion und so... *hahahahaha, Schenkelklopf*)

Immerhin hatte Zam ja für Everquest 2 ne Umfrage gestartet, ob ein eigenes Unterforum kommen soll. Das Ergebnis war ja und am Ende kam nix mehr. Weder ob es noch kommt oder doch nicht.


----------



## Enrico300 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich wieso warum es für The old Republic ein Unterforum gibt obwohl das Spiel weit in der Ferne liegt und es kaum Infos darüber gibt.
Rift hat es mehr als verdient!


----------



## Tsukasu (7. Januar 2011)

Ne finde nicht, The Old Republic ist sag ma mal von der fan-gemeintschaft her mehr erwartet als Rift jeh wahr. Naja finde da das Tera es ja auch verdienen würde, glaub aber das für Tera auch nicht kommt, da bei Tera auch nich die Fangemeinde all zu groß ist. Naja aber für Guild Wars 2 kommt bestimmt was, is immerhin das meist erwartete MMO =).


----------



## Harwulf (7. Januar 2011)

Eindeutig dafür!

Ich spiele MMOs seit 2006 angefangen mit wehohweh über unter anderem Aion, Warhammer, Herr der Ringe online, STO, AOC etc...

Bin nun bei der Beta von RIFT dabei und muss sagen was Trion da dabei ist auf die Beine zu stellen ist das beste was ich in diesem Bereich bis jetzt erlebt habe.

Es ist keinesfalls ein Nextgen mmo oder irgendetwas absolut umwerfend neues.. Aber Trion hat wohl aus den Fehlern der anderen gelernt sich aus jedem Spiel die guten Sachen rausgepickt.

Hammermässig ist der Kontakt zur Community die Community selbst und vor allem der Support von Trion auch hier das beste was ich bisher erlebt habe.

Und nein ich werde nicht von Trion bezahlt^^

Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn kann nur jedem raten das Spiel zu testen gibt ja noch einige Beta-Events bis zum Release.

VG Harwulf


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> Bin nun bei der Beta von RIFT dabei und muss sagen was Trion da dabei ist auf die Beine zu stellen ist das beste was ich in diesem Bereich bis jetzt erlebt habe.


Was Du in den ausführlichen Wochenend-Focus Tests herausgefunden hast :>


----------



## Harwulf (7. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du in den ausführlichen Wochenend-Focus Tests herausgefunden hast :>



Ja selbstverständlich betrifft das nur den aktuellen Stand der Beta im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen die im Gegensatz zu Rift in der Beta meist chaotisch waren. Was nach Release wird werden wir sehen, kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das dann alles zum schlechten kippt aber man hat ja schon die berühmten Pferde vor der Apotheke....^^


----------



## Rojan (7. Januar 2011)

Naja, was man über RIFT sagen kann, ist eben das es gnadenlos (!) beim Genreprimus abgeguckt hat. Sei es nun das Interface, seien es Talente, sei es Spielmechanik..sogar die Chatkürzel für diverse Channels und deren Channelfarben sind identisch.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich "Kopie, Kopie" schreien, sicher. Ich empfinde das aber als angenehm. Es erleichtert mir den Umstieg von Blizzards MMO ungemein, da ich mich ins Spiel stürzen kann ohne mich stundenlang mit dem Interface auseinandersetzen zu müssen. RIFT schlägt eindeutig in die WoW Kerbe und Trion hat auch eindeutig vor seinen Spielerkreis aus Ex-WoWlern und Noch-WoWlern zu rekrutieren, der entsprechende TV-Spot lässt da ja keine Zweifel ("We're not in Azeroth anymore"). Ich habs lieber gut kopiert statt schlecht selbstgemacht und dafür den Fokus der Entwickler auf Details die wirklich mal was Neues sind. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden, oder, um im Phrasendschungel zu bleiben: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.

*Nun, was aber hebt dieses MMO denn nun ab vom ganzen Rest? Was bewegt mich, als großen Skeptiker, dazu dieses Spiel gut zu finden? Wieso gerade RIFT, wo mich doch kein anderes MMO je davon überzeugen konnte sich angenehmer spielen zu lassen als Blizzards Schlachtross? Was unterscheidet RIFT von WAR, von AION, von AoC?*

Zuallererst muss ich sagen, dass ich die Entwickler als absolut authentisch empfinde. Wenn man sich mit Trion mal auseinandersetzt, merkt man schnell das die kein Laden sind der permanent Spiele released, man merkt auch das sie sich nicht mit F2P MMOs abgeackert haben um zu lernen oder sonstwie mit Javagames angefangen haben. Man merkt allerdings, dass da ein Haufen von Leuten sitzt, welche die Technik voll im Griff haben. Glaubt man den eigenen Aussagen, so ist RIFT im Endeffekt ein Ergebnis ihrer Servertechnologie (dynamisch, baby) und perfekt darauf abgestimmt. Bei anderen Releases hatte ich oft den Eindruck es gibt eine fixe Idee, aber die Realisierung ist halbherzig und technisch unausgereift.
Und dann eben die oben genannten Bestandteile des Spiels, die einfach gnadenlos und ohne große Scham abgekupfert sind. Wie schon erwähnt, ich finde das vorbildlich. Vielleicht ist folgende Metaphorik hilfreich: Wenn WoW das erste KFZ in Serienfertigung ist, dann ist RIFT das erste KFZ in Serienfertigung mit ABS, ESP und Klimaanlage. Beide haben vier Räder, einen Motor und dienen der Fortbewegung. Was man dann als Extras einbaut, ist für mich entscheidend. Was ich nicht will, ist ein Auto mit fünf Motoren aber ohne Räder, ein Autoohne Lenkrad oder andere Umgestaltungen des Grundtyps, denn dieser hat sich nunmal einfach bewährt.

Naja, genug der Rechtfertigung. Aber war auch notwendig, ist schließlich der einzige Punkt den notorische Kritiker dem Spiel anlasten können.

Zum Schluss noch etwas bzgl. anderer Unterforen: Ob Spiel XYZ oder ABC ein eigenes Unterforum hat ist mir im Endeffekt relativ schnuppe und sollte, denke ich, auch nicht als Maßstab für andere Spiele dienen. Um Spiel XYZ oder ABC können sich gerne die Leute kümmern, die diese Spiele auch spielen =)

Grüßle,
Rojan


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

Naja, in Frage Unterforum oder nicht ist der Vergleich mit Spiel xyz eigentlich eher ein guter Ansatz. Man hat schonmal Referenzen, an deren Beispiel man die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Rift ein Unterforum bekommt, gut begründen kann.

Übrigens gefällt mir dein KFZ-Vergleich.


----------



## DoktorElmo (9. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> ...



Vollkommen richtig, bin froher VIP Account Besitzer und das Spiel wirkt in sich stimmig und atmosphärisch, es hat wahnsinnig viel Features und Atmosphäre, die WoW auch hat, aber alles wirkt noch einen Tick polierter und funktionaler, fast würde man meinen durchdachter als das Blizzard-Spiel. Auch bin ich froh, das sie trotz des Wunsches der Community, einen Dungeonfinder einzubauen, dies nicht tun werden, aus Atmosphäregründen.

Werde aufjedenfall zuschlagen und bin gespannt, ob mich das Gratismonat endgültig von Allods und WoW wegbringt.

mfg


----------



## Rojan (9. Januar 2011)

das würde ich so auch unterschreiben können.

ich habe gestern und heute intensiv gespielt um mir so viel wie möglich von diesem spiel reinzufahren, zwecks meinungsbildung/-vertiefung. folgendes habe ich zu meinem eingangsposting zu ergänzen:

1. die erste instanz (wächter)

großes kino. sehr weitläufig, aber es lässt sich viel trash umgehen, man hat also die wahl. die bosse sind nicht besonders hart oder taktisch fordernd, was im lowlvl bereich auch nicht wirklich angebracht wäre, aber machen trotzdem laune. in der tat lässt sich sagen das sie pve einheitsbrei sind, wären da nicht sehr feine unterschiede, vor allem im design. wenn man zum schluss auf den schneebedeckten berg kommt und langsam dieser schneesturm aufzieht (begleitet von einer unglaublich guten und stimmigen soundkulisse), und sich das so weit verschärft das man nur noch eine sichtweite von ~5m hat, dann begreife ich wieso ein mmorpg auch eine taugende grafikengine verpasst bekommen kann. eben genau um solche atmosphärischen momente zu erschaffen. und ich denke da ist noch viel viel mehr drin.

2. das bg

ich mag kein pvp. nicht sehr gern. und wenn, dann eigtl nur open pvp. so schöne spontane zergschlachten. aber naja, man muss sich ja auch mal ein bg anschauen.
ich find die gestaltung des bgs sehr interessant und auch relativ untypisch. mir hats spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich das gefühl hatte das viele meiner mitspieler und gegner nicht wirklich ne idee hatten wie sie dem spiel mehr taktische tiefe verleihen können. aber sowas wird sich schon irgendwann ergeben.
vielen haben es plump und hirnrissig genannt, gefällt mir aber besser als warsong gulch, was man vll noch am ehesten damit vergleich kann.

3. ich nenne es mal..."rifting"!!!!1111einseinself

mit lvl 20 haben mein kollege und ich ein bisschen druck aus dem exp sammeln genommen. wir haben uns endlich ein mount kaufen können, waren also schneller unterwegs, und das war auch endlich der zeitpunkt sich genauer mit den rifts (und invasionen) auseinanderzusetzen. und ich muss sagen: ein scheinbar so winziges und von vielen belächeltes feature hebt das spielgefühl doch enorm. es gibt abseits von bgs und instanzen und questen nämlich etwas, das auch spaß macht. quer durch die zone zu reiten um rifts zu jagen ist ein heidenspaß und oftmals auch eine herausforderung. und dann ist da noch der drang, ja unbedingt immer gold-status zu haben wenn man sich an nem rift beteiligt  
war auf jeden fall ne riesengaudi, rifting kann ich mir auch im endcontent als spaßig vorstellen. hoffentlich wird da noch mehr draus gemacht.


so long,
rojan


----------



## Deadwool (10. Januar 2011)

> Naja, was man über RIFT sagen kann, ist eben das es gnadenlos (!) beim Genreprimus abgeguckt hat. Sei es nun das Interface, seien es Talente, sei es Spielmechanik..



Das stimmt. Aber ich sehe es mehr als späte Rache der Warhammer Leute. Der "Genreprimus" hat sich jahrelang gnadenlos bei WAR bedient. Sei es bei Rüstungssets (zb Zeloten), Mobdesign (zB die Chaosriesen), UI (PVP Anmeldung), Gildensystem, Landschafts / Architekturdesign (zB. Länder der Toten) und und und 
Ganz ehrlich. Da hätte ich auch keine Hemmungen mehr 

Ich hab regelrecht den Eindruck dass die Warhammer Leute endlich eine Engine zur Verfügung hatten, um Dinge so umzusetzen wie sie geplant waren. Ohne die Schranken einer Lizenz und ohne den Druck eines grossen Publishers im Rücken. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe an diesen vier Beta Wochenenden macht einen soliden Eindruck und hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 

Vorbestellt ist es bereits, und ich freue mich auf den Release.


----------



## Enrico300 (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn man die Beta ausführlich getestet hat, merkt man das viel in die Rifts und in das Seelentalentsystem investiert wurden und die Grafik passt auch, aber der Rest ist leider schlechter als 0815, für 2011.


----------



## myxir21 (10. Januar 2011)

Rift ist nicht schlecht.

Aber keine Langzeitmotivation

Man kann Klassen beliebig kombinieren und wechseln. 

Open PVP ist nur wieder halbstark integriert

Ständig Risse schliessen macht auf Dauer auch keinen Spass. 

Es ist sicher nicht schlecht. Wird aber kein Dauerbrenner. Weil zu wenig innovativ und zu stark von WoW geklont. D.h WoW Spieler werden nicht wechseln und die anderen stempeln als WoW Klon ab und haben auch keinen Spass.

Und ja einiges ist aus WAR. Aber eben, auch WAR war zu wenig gut. Hätten sie DAOC geklont (WAR Vorgänger) dann wäre es was anderes^^


----------



## Tschubai (10. Januar 2011)

wenn ich diesen schwachsinn von wegen wow-klon schon wieder höre
mann, mann - man gehe mal nach ner runde rift-beta zurück ins quitschebunte ponyland-wow und schon bekommt man einen kulturschock allererster güte!
aber was will man auch groß in einem wow-fanforum erwarten von meinungen zu anderen games.....


----------



## Healor (10. Januar 2011)

Also bis jetzt finde ich Rift überraschenderweise ziemlich gut, es vereint viele gute dinge aus einigen MMO's. Klar kann man jetzt behaupten 

"das ist alles nur geklaut ä ö äo, das ist alles garnicht meines ä o" *sing*

Aber wen interessierts? Wenns nach dem ginge, dürften viele Spiele nicht auf dem Markt sein bzw man müsste behaupten, das hier auch viel geklaut wurde, weil es alles schon irgendwo irgendwann mal gab.

Spaß macht es auf alle fälle und trotzdem war ich mir noch nie so unschlüssig, ob ich es Pre-Ordern bzw zu Release kaufen soll. Seit langem schon habe ich eigentlich die Nase voll von diversen Fantasygedöns, aber trotzdem macht Rift viel Spaß und spielt sich bis jetzt auch ganz lustig. Das einzig wirklich nervige ist, das mir die BG's ein wenig zu bunt und quitschig von statten laufen. Oder liegt das nur an meinen Bildschirmeinstellungen 

Werde die Woche noch überlegen und wenn dann werde ich gleich die Pre-Order holen. Auf ein paar Onlineshops gibts die digitale Version schon für umgerechnet 35€, das würde preislich auch passen.


----------



## Rojan (10. Januar 2011)

pre-order lässt sich bis kurz vorm headstart (24.2.) ja auch wieder abbestellen -auch wenn man das nach intensiver beta teilnahme vermutlich nicht unbedingt möchte 

die bgs...naja. bin da geteilter meinung. das erste bg gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, ist ein total nettes prinzip, lässt viele möglichkeiten zu und ist auch massenzergfreundlich. mir gefällt der schaden den der "flaggenträger" (es ist ein hauer, anm.) bekommt sehr gut, weil es übles camping verhindert und ein bisschen mehr dynamik ins spiel zwängt. auch die tatsache das man, je näher man mit dem hauer an der mitte, also dem "gefährlichsten" ort der map ist, mehr punkte bekommt ist erfrischend und auch irgendwie....neu?
das zweite bg, ein klassischer wow-arathibecken klon mit kürzeren laufwegen, ist nicht so mein fall. aber ich fand auch ab bei wow schon ziemlich scheisse und habs nie gern gespielt, wird wohl daran liegen. ist aber, meiner meinung nach, sehr gut umgesetzt.

wo ich absolute probleme im pvp sehe, das ist übrigens konsens aus dem beta chat, wird das balancing sein. die masse an kombinationen der unterschiedlichen talentbäume (und dementsprechender skills) scheint absolut nicht ausgleichbar zu sein. wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke, muss es das aber auch nicht. wenn man in gruppen unterwegs ist, egal ob bg oder opvp, sollte sich das eigentlich alles relativieren. 
davon ab gibts die entsprechenden pvp seelen. ich denke mal die machen auch sinn, damit man als entwickler für balancingsachen nicht zwangsläufig an pve trees herumpfuschen muss.>

hmja. was bleibt noch zu sagen. die vier (!) specs die man sich zulegen kann sind auch der absolute hammer. viele, darunter ich selbst, haben das anfangs als inflationären gebrauch eines features betrachtet, aber es gibt einfach so viel handlungsfreiheit und verleitet dazu seinen charakter wirklich mit allen ecken und enden spielen zu lernen. für mich als ambitionierten perfektionisten -mit hohem anspruch an mich selbst- ergibt sich da ein besonderer reiz. in sekundenbruchteilen zwischen vier verschiedenen specs wechseln zu können ist für mich einfach der oberburner. am wochenende selbst erlebt. während des riftens schnell in tankspec zu wechseln bzw sich generell schnell an situationen anpassen ist schon mal ziemlich abgefahren. dann auch noch jeden spec halbwegs spielen zu können, ist eine herausforderung.

achja: es gibt de facto auch keine demotivationsmomente bei den chars. die verschiedenen specs sind so unterschiedlich (krieger mit pet, magier mit heilung ) das man jede situation, pve oder pvp, gruppe oder solo, raid, ini oder questen, rift oder farmen, gemeistert bekommt.

wie schonmal: trion hat das rad nicht neu erfunden, weissgott nicht, aber es ein bisschen runder gemacht.

//edit: wie oft hätte ich mir vor einigen jahren bei wow erträumt mehrere tankspecs haben zu können...*seufz*


----------



## ensy (11. Januar 2011)

Hier ging doch um eigenes Unterforum für Rift und nun wird das Spiel Bewertet naja dan mache ich mal mit 


Ich finde wie die meisten hier Rift als gelungen. ich habe aus spass bei Gamestar einen Key bestellt und wollte einfach mal reinschauen wieder eine Beta probieren, ich hatte also kein Plan von dem Spiel. ich als WoW Aussteiger habe mich vom ersten Einloggen gleich wohl gefühlt, andere Icons aber egal der rest sah einfach cool aus und man fühlte sich heimisch. Beim Klassenerstellung dachte ich mir nur "Schade nur 4 Klassen" als erstes Quest die Klassen sah war ich erstes mal von dem Spiel beeidruckt den 32 Unterklassen muss man erstmal zusammenbekommen. Beim Startergebiet hat mich das Spiel immer tiefer und tiefer in Ihren Bann gezogen, nicht nur der leichte Einstieg (mit Tooltipps) machten es einen einfach sondern das ganze drumherum. 
So habe ich bis Level 17 gespielt mit meinem Kleriker und war einfach begeistert von dem Game und die Spielfreude hielt bis zum Betaende an!!!! Die Risse sind einfach gelungen, mit einem Kumpel oder Gilde die Rissen zu schlissen ist besser als jede Instanz dieser Welt!!!! Die veränderte Umwelt wo verschiedene Questlagern belagert werden machen das Spiel nochmals besser so ist dieses Stumpfe Quest hollen, Quest schnell zuende machen und abgeben dahin. Wen man Questen will muss man dan das eigene Gebiet verteidigen und das ganze können der Klasse unter Beweis stellen!!! 
Rift hat nichts neues in MMO Bereich entwickelt, aber das was abgeschaut wurde ist PERFEKT gemacht!!! Allgemein kann man sagen das jedes MMO gleich aufgebaut ist, auch World of Warcraft hat von vieles abgeschaut und zusammengefügt das macht eben Rift auch.



Das Spiel ist aufjedenfall vorbestellt und die kommende Betas sind schon mal gesichert.



PS: Ich wäre für ein Unterforum!!!! Wen sogar Aion eins hat wieso auch nicht Rift??


----------



## myxir21 (11. Januar 2011)

Wie schon gesagt gefällt mir das Game nicht besonders.

Das Prinzip mit dem klauen des Artefaktes und dann DMG kriegen ist übrigens nicht neu. Sondern aus WAR geklaut^^

Das PVP ist wieder primär stumpfes Schlachtfeld gezerge. Für mich sind Schlachtfelder einfach Geschwüre die nichts in einer MMO Weltzu suchen haben. Nicht umsonst hat man eine Riesige nicht instanzierte Welt.....

Das Spiel hat aber auch Gute Seiten. Nur glaube ich, das diese nicht reichen werden um einigermassen zu bestehen in der MMO Welt.

Wer Produkte kopiert kann maximal gleichgut werden wie das kopierte Werk.

Das Problem ist das man in der MMO Welt WoW Spieler abwerben muss. Zufriedene Spieler werden nicht wechseln. Nicht zufriedene Spieler schon, aber sicher nicht zu einem Spiel das mehr oder weniger gleich ist.

Ich warte immernoch auf ein Spiel welches die Wörter Schlachtfelder, 1vs1 Balancing und Instanz aus dem Katalog streicht. Damit wir mal wieder da sind wofür die ersten zwei Buchstaben von MMORPG nämlich stehen.


----------



## Rojan (11. Januar 2011)

bei WAR geklaut? wird wohl daran liegen das es WAR entwickler sind die da hinter dem spiel sitzen 



myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf ein Spiel welches die Wörter Schlachtfelder, 1vs1 Balancing und Instanz aus dem Katalog streicht. Damit wir mal wieder da sind wofür die ersten zwei Buchstaben von MMORPG nämlich stehen.



hm, komisch, genau da kann ich etwas entgegensetzen.
auf 1vs1 balancing würde ich bei dem umfang an skillungsmöglichkeiten nicht hoffen. das ist unrealistisch und auch sinnfrei. denke nicht das trion da so viel rumbasteln wird bzw. überhaupt nen wert auf 1vs1 balancing legen wird. wer sieht das er keine chance gegen klasse xyz hat, geht ihr eben aus dem weg oder ist in ner gruppe unterwegs. MMORPG eben, da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
MMORPG feeling bieten aber eben auch die rifts und invasionen. die sind ja nicht instanziert und finden in der schönen freien welt stadt, für jedermann zugänglich. und genau dieses MMORPG feeling, ich glaube zu wissen welches du meinst, entsteht dabei. 
schlachtfelder sind eben da, ja, warum, keine ahnung. ich weiss es selbst nicht so genau. bin eher der opvp typ, brauch keine instanzierten pvp schlachten. aber viele stehen drauf, also sollen sie eben. solange es nicht die einzige möglichkeit ist...und die ist es ja gottseidank nicht.
und instanz, naja. ich wüsste nicht was an instanzen so verkehrt ist. wenn ich als pve begeisterter raiden gehe, bin ich froh das da nur meine gilde/mein raid rumläuft und man sich in ruhe bosse erarbeiten kann. sowas als open world event, wo ständig iwelche anderen leute nerven würde mich auf dauer nicht motivieren können. 

fazit: die mischung die da ist, hebt sich vom einheitsbrei schon ab. auch hier muss ich mich leider wiederholen: die rifts sind das tragende element, der tragende unterschied. und ich denke das trion da keinesfalls alles so lässt, da kommt bestimmt noch etwas neues hinterher.
ich möchte an dieser stelle nochmal dran erinnern wie andere spiele zu release aussahen:

-aoc, nach dem -instanzierten- startgebiet gähnende leere und haufenweise nervige bugs, eltiche angekündigte release-features die erst monate später implementiert wurden
-aion, das zwar relativ bugfrei war, aber von bots überrannt, wo sogar die open world "instanziert" war (man erinnere an die verschiedenen channels...affiger mist), und die fehlenden quests, wo man zwischendurch 4-5 level stumpf grinden musste, weil es keine quests gab. zu guter letzt noch 
-wow, das zum release auch total bekackt aussah. und der content erst. deadmines, die mikriegen talentbäume, ein interface zum schreien (so unkomfortabel...merkt man erst, wenn man überlegt was nachträglich so reingepatcht wurde)

im gegensatz zu den drei vertretern da oben macht rift (bisher) in der closed beta ne wirklich gute figur. 

und zum thema von wow wird sich niemand abkehren: ich kenne niemanden der ganzen wow-classic kumpanen die dieses spiel in seiner jetzigen form noch spielen geschweige denn cataclysm überhaupt erst geordert haben. das ist einfach zum bunten micky-maus-heulergame verkommen, wer am lautesten schreit kriegt seinen willen von blizzard reingepatcht. spielerlebnis spielt dabei keine rolle, alles was zählt sind die bilanzen. bilanzen. bilanzen.

ich wille ch tnicht wie ein fanboi wirken, mir gefällt wirklich nicht alles. aber es ist bei mir wirklich selten das mir ein spiel auf anhieb zusagt und ich mich mehrere stunden damit befassen kann ohne kotzen zu müssen oder auszurasten. und das ist hier eben der fall ,)


----------



## Deadwool (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch kein Fan von PVP Schlachtfeldern. Trotzdem finde ich gut dass es sie gibt. Je vielseitiger das Angebot in einem MMO, desto breiter der Kundenkreis, und desto höher die Chancen dass das Spiel erfolgreich wird.


----------



## Wizkid (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte bis vor ner Woche RIFT gar nicht auf meinem Radar. 
Zwei Freunde von mir haben ein BETA Weekend gespielt und die meinten, dass sie noch nie so eine gute Betaversion bei einem MMO gespielt hätte und das sie Appetit auf mehr hätten.
Mir jedenfalls gefällt das Design der Welt und es macht auf mich einen atmosphärischen Eindruck was für mich schon fast das Wichtigste bei Rollenspielen ist.
Die Gestaltungsvielfalt mit den Talentbäumen und die Tatsache das die Welt von Rift dynamisch sein wird, klingt auch verlockend.
Auf dem Papier scheint es jedenfalls ein gutes Spiel zu sein.

Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen, weil ich noch nicht so viel dazu gefunden hab.

Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, daß RIFT von Ubisoft vertrieben wird. Ist da was dran? Hab keine Lust auf den dämlichen Ubisoftlauncher(wobei das bei einem MMO ja egal wäre).

Wird es Lastschriftverfahren geben?
Bisher steht nur Kreditkarte, Paypal und Prepaidkarten im FAQ.. ->Hab ich nicht, will ich nicht nutzen..

Wie siehts mit der Perfomance aus?
Versprochen wird ja vieles, aber die Grafik sieht sehr hungrig aus und es gibt nur einen Server für Europa und der liegt in Amsterdam!

Hat jemand in der Beta schon mitbekommen, wie groß die Welt ist? Ich liebe es zu erkunden.
Ist die Welt offen oder instanziert/Ebenen?

Mit instanziert meine ich, wenn wie bei AoC, WAR oder Aion die Gegend gespiegelt wird, sobald zu viele Spieler am gleichen Ort sind.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Rojan (12. Januar 2011)

heyho wizkid,

freut mich das du interesse hast. das es erst seit kurzem auf deinem radar ist, ist nicht verwunderlich. zum einen stehen eine menge releases an, zum anderen rührt trion nicht wirklich die werbetrommel. aber nun zu deinen fragen:



Wizkid schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, daß RIFT von Ubisoft vertrieben wird. Ist da was dran? Hab keine Lust auf den dämlichen Ubisoftlauncher(wobei das bei einem MMO ja egal wäre).



ubisoft übernimmt den vertrieb der sog. retail versionen, also der versionen die du im einzelhandel kaufen kannst. ubisoft hat mit der software auf dem datenträger letztendlich nichts zu tun, die kümmern sich nur ums pressen der silberscheiben, verpackung und logistik. viele (online-) entwickler und publisher machen das so (siehe valve, das left 4 dead retail bspw. via EA vertreiben lässt). du musst also keine befürchtungen haben



Wizkid schrieb:


> Wird es Lastschriftverfahren geben?
> Bisher steht nur Kreditkarte, Paypal und Prepaidkarten im FAQ.. ->Hab ich nicht, will ich nicht nutzen..



das hoffe ich, den darauf bin ich angewiesen. clickandbuy wäre das höchste der gefühle, aber ELV wäre mein favorit.



Wizkid schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Perfomance aus?
> Versprochen wird ja vieles, aber die Grafik sieht sehr hungrig aus und es gibt nur einen Server für Europa und der liegt in Amsterdam!



schwer zu sagen. es heisst laut trion, das rift auch auf älteren maschinen angenehm lauffähig sein soll. ich bezweifle das ein wenig, vielleicht habe ich aber auch ne andere auffassung von "älteren" maschinen 
ich selbst hab n notebook mit nem c2d @2Ghz, 4gb ram und ner ati hd4650. rift läuft bei mir unter win7 bei 1366x768 und mittleren details, sichtweite im unteren drittel und ohne schatten bei 20-40 fps, je nach situation. ohne ruckler. das spiel sieht noch absolut i.O. aus, aber eben nich so geil wie es aussehen könnte. 
zum vergleich: aion lief auf gleicher auflösung auf diesem system mit hohen details absolut flüssig. 

trion räumt aber auch ein, das der client noch sehr ressourcenlastig ist und sich da noch was ändern wird bis zum release. ich hoffe drauf ,)



Wizkid schrieb:


> Hat jemand in der Beta schon mitbekommen, wie groß die Welt ist? Ich liebe es zu erkunden.



schwer zu sagen. bis level 20/21/22 reicht locker das erste gebiet (was schon recht groß wirkt). die welt wirkt (für den einzelnen) durch ein rar gesätes teleportsystem natürlich größer als sie ist, da man viele strecken laufen bzw reiten muss. flugrouten o.ä. gibts hier nicht.
finde das aber in ordnung, 1. wegen open pvp und 2. machts die welt auch lebendiger (für die masse).
 ich denke platzmangel wirds keinen geben.



Wizkid schrieb:


> Ist die Welt offen oder instanziert/Ebenen?
> 
> Mit instanziert meine ich, wenn wie bei AoC, WAR oder Aion die Gegend gespiegelt wird, sobald zu viele Spieler am gleichen Ort sind.



sowas hat mich bei aion total genervt, konnte ich bei rift aber nicht entdecken. würde auch dem konzept zuwiderlaufen. ausserdem haben die mobs eine so pervers hohe respawnrate, es würde, ausser serverseitigen gründen, nichts für eine instanzierung sprechen. 
also auch hier entwarnung.

liebe grüße,
rojan


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher ein Skeptiker (na, versteht ihr? Wegen Fraktion und so... *hahahahaha, Schenkelklopf*)
> 
> Immerhin hatte Zam ja für Everquest 2 ne Umfrage gestartet, ob ein eigenes Unterforum kommen soll. Das Ergebnis war ja und am Ende kam nix mehr. Weder ob es noch kommt oder doch nicht.



Das Ergebnis war "ja" aber die Beteiligung "naja".


----------



## myxir21 (12. Januar 2011)

Die Performance ist gut. Hatte bisher keine Probs. Mein Rechner ist auch schon 3,5 Jahre alt.

Nein, nur Kreditkarte atm. Nach meinem Stand

Die Grösse der Welt ist ziemlich gross, für das was man bisher sehen konnte. Allerdings gab es bisher immer einen roten Faden was das Questen anging und der Reiz an alte Stellen zurückzukommen ist irgendwie nicht da.


----------



## Harwulf (13. Januar 2011)

Trion Worlds just announced that the fifth Rift closed beta event, "Battle of the Ascended," will kick off Tuesday, Jan. 25 at 10 a.m. PST and run through Friday, Jan. 28 at 10 a.m. The level cap will be raised to 30 and players will gain access to the Scarlet Gorge zone and the Foul Cascade dungeon. The Black Garden and Codex PvP Warfronts will once again be open for testing.

In addition to the announcement, Trion offered this interesting fact: players in last weekend's fourth beta phase logged over one million hours of total playtime during the three-day event.

Nett eigentlich nur bis 27.1. ursprünglich geplant um einen Tag verlängert...

Aber wer war das mit den 1 mio Stunden Spielzeit bei der letzten Beta... Tse wir Suchtis^^ *Hust*

vg Harwulf


----------



## Wizkid (13. Januar 2011)

Danke Rojan für Deine ausführlichen Antworten.
Wir scheinen da was die Meinung/Geschmack angeht, auf dem gleichen Nenner zu sein.

Dann werd ich mal meine Bestellung abschicken und aufs Beste hoffen. Die CE sieht gar nicht mal so übel aus, auch wenn der Preis mal wieder gehoben ist.


----------



## Harwulf (14. Januar 2011)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch eine 7-seitige Spielevorschau in der Zeitschrift "buffed" (Ausgabe 01_02/2011) die mit folgendem Fazit endet:


"Fazit: Rift war eine Überraschung für mich. Ein gut laufendes Spiel zu sehen, das obendrein richtig Spaß macht, hatte ich nicht erwartet. Das Klassensystem ist hochinteressant, die Spielewelt liebevoll gestaltet und von den dynamischen Rift-Kämpfen konnte ich kaum genug bekommen."

Langsam wird es Zeit das buffed.de auch mal reagiert und hier zumindestens ein Unterforum eröffnet^^.

vg harwulf


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man natürlich "Kopie, Kopie" schreien, sicher. Ich empfinde das aber als angenehm. Es erleichtert mir den Umstieg von Blizzards MMO ungemein, da ich mich ins Spiel stürzen kann ohne mich stundenlang mit dem Interface auseinandersetzen zu müssen. RIFT schlägt eindeutig in die WoW Kerbe und Trion hat auch eindeutig vor seinen Spielerkreis aus Ex-WoWlern und Noch-WoWlern zu rekrutieren, der entsprechende TV-Spot lässt da ja keine Zweifel ("We're not in Azeroth anymore"). Ich habs lieber gut kopiert statt schlecht selbstgemacht und dafür den Fokus der Entwickler auf Details die wirklich mal was Neues sind. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden, oder, um im Phrasendschungel zu bleiben: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.



Kopie, Kopie! 

Ohne RIFT jetzt verurteilen zu wollen: das Problem bei "gut geklaut statt schlecht selbst gemscht" ist einfach: wenn ein MMO rauskommt, dass im Grunde wie WoW ist, mit ein Detailverbesserungen hier und da sowie zwei, drei neuen Features, gibts diese Features 4 Wochen später in WoW auch. Wenn ich WoW prinzipiell mag, werde ich wegen dem bisschen, was dann noch übrig bleibt, nicht das Spiel und die Community wechseln. Wenn ich WoW prinzipiell _nicht _mag, werde ich schon aufgrund der großen Gemeinsamkeiten nicht einsteigen.

Ich denke mal die Zeiten, in denen man WoW auf seinem eigenen Feld schlagen konnte, indem man das gleiche, nur besser macht sind vorbei. Man muss sich schon klar abgrenzen können.


----------



## myxir21 (14. Januar 2011)

Richtig

Warum sollte ich eine "Kopie" spielen obwohl ich mit WoW zufrieden bin?

Warum sollte ich ein Spiel spielen das wie WoW ist, obwohl ich mit diesem unzufrieden bin.?

Eine Kopie ist maximal so gut wie das original. 

Rift hat innovative Elemente. Viele finden die brutal gut. Aber ich frag 6 Monate nach Release nochmals danach. Dann wird sich zeigen ob die wirklich innovativ sind.



Ich werde mir das Spiel auch besorgen. Nur bezweifle ich, das es ein grosser Durchbruch wird und sich etablieren kann.


----------



## Alcest (14. Januar 2011)

Ist doch immer das selbe hier...

Bevor das Spiel draußen ist, sind alle am schwärmen.
Ist das Spiel gute 3 Monate draußen, geht die Heulerei los!

Werde es mir auch zulegen, aber nur um in den ersten 2 Wochen den Spaß und Hype zu erleben, danach wird es wohl wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Wizkid (15. Januar 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das selbe hier...
> 
> Bevor das Spiel draußen ist, sind alle am schwärmen.
> Ist das Spiel gute 3 Monate draußen, geht die Heulerei los!
> ...



Du verbrennst auch gerne Dein Geld oder? 

Vom Grundgedanken geb ich euch recht.
Ich bin jemand der aber ab und zu mal ein Tapetenwechsel braucht. 

Rift gefällt mir wie gesagt enorm vom Artwork her. Es wirkt erwachsen und es scheint mal wirklich ein richtiges Rollenspiel zu sein.
Wenn ich mir die Klassenbeschreibungen anschaue, freue ich mich über die schönen erwachsen geschriebenen Geschichten.
Die Zeichnungen erinnern mich an die guten Zeiten von AD&D(bevor es zur Comichhaften 3rd kam) und mir wird bewußt, wie lange ich mich schon nach einen guten Rollenspiel gesehnt habe.
Das Letzte in dieser Richtung war AoC. Ansonsten ging es zu Comichaft und überzogen zu.

Ob Rift ein Erfolg wird, hängt von der Qualität ab.
Nichts ist mächtiger als Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Ich sehe das allein an den Leuten in meiner Lotro Sippe.
Ein Spieler von uns war bei der Beta von Rift dabei und der war völlig begeistert und wir wußten alle, das dieser recht viele MMOs angefangen/probiert hatte, dieses ihn aber wirklich beeindruckte.
Kurz darauf war die Neugier da und die ersten bestellten es sich.
WAR hat es damals auch in der Hand gehabt, ein Großteil der WoW Spieler abzuwerben, allerdings zeigte sich bei WAR recht schnell das u.a. der Content fehlte und man fühlte sich von den leeren Versprechungen verschaukelt.
Wenn man überlegt, daß WoW immer mehr an Qualität einbüßt, weil Blizzard versucht, es allen Recht zu machen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß die hardcore RPG Fans sich über komplexere MMOs freuen.

Ich selbst hab ja seit über 1 Jahr WoW Pause mal wieder reingeschaut und mir Cataclysm gekauft. Die ersten Wochen hats auch wieder Spass gemacht, aber so langsam verflacht es doch, weil die Instanzen einfach gar nichts mehr abverlangen und das Punkte gefarme auf den Schlachtfeldern nicht wirklich dolle ist.

Mal schauen wie lange mich Rift bei Laune hält.


----------



## Harwulf (15. Januar 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Nichts ist mächtiger als Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Ich sehe das allein an den Leuten in meiner Lotro Sippe.



Sehe ich genauso und die läuft ja derzeit sehr gut. Wobei gestern auch was in der PC-games stand wieder auch positiv, also die Werbung läuft ja langsam an. Der schon fast "berühmte" Spot "We are not in Azeroth anymore" soll demnächst auch in Europa anlaufen.

Ich hoffe aber fast das es nicht gaanz so erfolgreich werden wird. Können gerne viele Spieler bei wow bleiben brauch da nicht alle. *zwinker*

vg Harwulf


----------



## BoldarBlood (15. Januar 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das selbe hier...
> 
> Bevor das Spiel draußen ist, sind alle am schwärmen.
> Ist das Spiel gute 3 Monate draußen, geht die Heulerei los!



jup. wird bei rift nicht anders sein. vor allem da rift nichts neues bietet und noch nicht mal originell ist.


----------



## Kizna (16. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> jup. wird bei rift nicht anders sein. vor allem da rift nichts neues bietet und noch nicht mal originell ist.




Das ist jetzt eben die Frage, wollen die Leute wirklich etwas banbrechendes Neues? Rift spielt sich wirklich gut. Die Rifts sind eine nette Abwechslung zum Questen und auch die "BG's" erzeugen ihre Höhen und Tiefen. Der Spieler kommt dank gewohnter Steuerung schnell ins Spiel rein und muss nicht stundenlang umlernen. Was ich aber wirklich genial finde, ist das Seelen-System. Meiner Meinung nach hat es sich hier Blizzard viel zu leicht gemacht. Getreu dem Motto: "Wir schaffen es einfach nicht das Spiel für alle Klassen fair zu gestallten, also streichen wir 90% der Individualität und geben jedem alles" wurde mit Cataclysm der Rotstieft gezuckt. Die Entwickler von Rift allerdings, haben von Anfang an gesagt, dass nicht jede Klasse und Kombination voll ausbalanciert sein wird. Muss sie auch nicht, denn jeder hat die Möglichkeit das zu spielen was ihm Spaß macht und die rechnerischen Möglichkeiten an Skillungen sind bei Rift einfach großartig.

Ich will das Spiel jetzt nicht schön reden. Weder kennen wir den Endcontent, noch können wir viel über das PvP sagen. Doch jetzt schon zu pauschalisieren und sagen "Spiel ich nicht, weil ähnlich wie WoW", ist einfach nur eine verblendete Einstellung. Was viele gerne vergessen, auch WoW hat sehr viel geklaut und zusammengeschraubt. Es gehört einfach zum guten Ton die funktionierenden Dinge eines MMO's zu kopieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> jup. wird bei rift nicht anders sein. vor allem da rift nichts neues bietet und noch nicht mal originell ist.



Ich sehe das so: Alle, die meinen über das Spiel  zu motzen  müssen, konnten es nicht mal richtig begründen oder brachten irgendwelche lächerlichen Argumente, damit sie einfach nur flamen konnten. Die einzige ernst zu nehmende Kritik, warum es ach so "schlecht" sei ist genau das - nicht originell genug.


Man könnte das durchaus als gutes Zeichen deuten. Immerhin wird sich bisher nur darüber beschwert, dass es nicht originell sei. Während bei anderen Spielen schon ganze Listen zusammen kamen.


----------



## BoldarBlood (16. Januar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich will das Spiel jetzt nicht schön reden. Weder kennen wir den Endcontent, noch können wir viel über das PvP sagen. Doch jetzt schon zu pauschalisieren und sagen "Spiel ich nicht, weil ähnlich wie WoW", ist einfach nur eine verblendete Einstellung. Was viele gerne vergessen, auch WoW hat sehr viel geklaut und zusammengeschraubt. Es gehört einfach zum guten Ton die funktionierenden Dinge eines MMO's zu kopieren.



es ist nicht "ähnlich" sondern fast genau das gleiche. nur skillsystem und die PQs aus warhammer haben sie hinzugefügt. aber das reicht nicht wirklich, um eine neue spielerfahrung zu erschaffen. 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: Alle, die meinen über das Spiel zu motzen müssen, konnten es nicht mal richtig begründen oder brachten irgendwelche lächerlichen Argumente, damit sie einfach nur flamen konnten. Die einzige ernst zu nehmende Kritik, warum es ach so "schlecht" sei ist genau das - nicht originell genug.
> 
> 
> Man könnte das durchaus als gutes Zeichen deuten. Immerhin wird sich bisher nur darüber beschwert, dass es nicht originell sei. Während bei anderen Spielen schon ganze Listen zusammen kamen.


die kritik am spiel ist massiv und fundiert. das herunter zu reden, wie du es gerade tust, ist einfach nichts anderes als ein fanboy-lobgesang. wie weiter oben shcon von jemand anderem geschrieben wurde, kommt das immer wieder bei einem neuen wow klon vor. erst wird der müll in den himmel gelobt und nach kurzer zeit spielt es keiner mehr.


----------



## Harwulf (16. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> es ist nicht "ähnlich" sondern fast genau das gleiche. nur skillsystem und die PQs aus warhammer haben sie hinzugefügt. aber das reicht nicht wirklich, um eine neue spielerfahrung zu erschaffen.
> 
> 
> die kritik am spiel ist massiv und fundiert. das herunter zu reden, wie du es gerade tust, ist einfach nichts anderes als ein fanboy-lobgesang. wie weiter oben shcon von jemand anderem geschrieben wurde, kommt das immer wieder bei einem neuen wow klon vor. erst wird der müll in den himmel gelobt und nach kurzer zeit spielt es keiner mehr.



Sorry das ich mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen kann.

"Massiv und fundiert". Da hab ich aber noch nicht einen Kritikpunkt von Dir gelesen außer wie hier schon geschrieben "nicht originell". Das Seelensystem ist innovativ und neu, die Risse sind dynamisch also durchaus etwas anderes als die PQs aus Warhammer.

Wie kann man ein Spiel als "Müll" kritisieren wenn es noch nicht einmal released ist?

Alles was ich bis jetzt über Rift weiß ist durchaus positiv, die eigene Beta-Erfahrung (Hast Du das Spiel überhaupt mal in der Beta getestet?) sämtliche Spieleberichte(Tests) in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften und vor allem was ich als mit einen der Hauptpluspunkte bezeichnen würde der sehr gute Support und der ebenfalls gute Umgang mit der Com.

Sicher kann es passieren das das Spiel nach 3 Monaten langweilig wird, aber das weiß ja jetzt noch niemand daher würde ich sagen einfach abwarten unterhalten wir uns dann noch mal. Vielleicht muss ich dann eingestehen das Du Recht hattest^^. Und btw es zwingt Dich ja keiner Rift zu spielen. 

vg harwulf


----------



## Harwulf (16. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: Alle, die meinen über das Spiel  zu motzen  müssen, konnten es nicht mal richtig begründen oder brachten irgendwelche lächerlichen Argumente, damit sie einfach nur flamen konnten. Die einzige ernst zu nehmende Kritik, warum es ach so "schlecht" sei ist genau das - nicht originell genug.
> 
> 
> Man könnte das durchaus als gutes Zeichen deuten. Immerhin wird sich bisher nur darüber beschwert, dass es nicht originell sei. Während bei anderen Spielen schon ganze Listen zusammen kamen.



Kann ich nur so unterzeichnen.

vg scotty


----------



## Healor (16. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand einen Shop kennt, wo Rift günstig zu erstehen ist, egal ob boxed oder digital. Bitte bescheid geben


----------



## BoldarBlood (16. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> "Massiv und fundiert". Da hab ich aber noch nicht einen Kritikpunkt von Dir gelesen außer wie hier schon geschrieben "nicht originell".


weil ich auch noch nicht viel dazu geschrieben hatte.



Harwulf schrieb:


> Das Seelensystem ist innovativ und neu


das nennt sich "freies skillsystem" und ist weder neu, noch innovativ. sowas gab es schon in unzähligen mmogs zuvor. 




Harwulf schrieb:


> , die Risse sind dynamisch also durchaus etwas anderes als die PQs aus Warhammer.


eigentlich nicht, denn sie sind genau so langweilig, anspruchslos und unbedeutend wie die PQ's in warhammer. in der beta gingen die rifts oft so schnell down, das man auf die bossmobs in der zeit gerade mal einen fireball casten konnte.



Harwulf schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Spiel als "Müll" kritisieren wenn es noch nicht einmal released ist?


wenn man die beta gespielt hat und seit jahren mmogs spielt, weiß man eben so ein spiel richtig zu beurteilen.



Harwulf schrieb:


> Alles was ich bis jetzt über Rift weiß ist durchaus positiv, die eigene Beta-Erfahrung (Hast Du das Spiel überhaupt mal in der Beta getestet?) sämtliche Spieleberichte(Tests) in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften und vor allem was ich als mit einen der Hauptpluspunkte bezeichnen würde der sehr gute Support und der ebenfalls gute Umgang mit der Com.


selbstverständlich hört man derzeit viel gutes. die ganzen fanboys reden das spiel wie immer in den himmel und die zeitschriften müssen zum einen auflagen, als auch werbekampagnen verkaufen.

wenn du dich wirklich über ein spiel informieren möchtest, rate ich dir generell von spielemagazinen ab. die loben jedes müllige mmog in den himmel, solange es scheint, das es die wow kundschaft anspricht und man dadurch viele leser bekommt. 




Harwulf schrieb:


> Sicher kann es passieren das das Spiel nach 3 Monaten langweilig wird, aber das weiß ja jetzt noch niemand daher würde ich sagen einfach abwarten unterhalten wir uns dann noch mal. Vielleicht muss ich dann eingestehen das Du Recht hattest^^.


du wärest nicht der erste im laufe der jahre


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2011)

Also ist dein Argument dafür, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, dass alle die es mögen Fanboys sind?


----------



## BoldarBlood (16. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also ist dein Argument dafür, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, dass alle die es mögen Fanboys sind?



nein. nur das die leute die es mögen bis jetzt wenig vergleichmöglichkeiten hatten. also eher genreeinsteiger, oder leute die bis jetzt nur wow, oder wow clones gespielt haben.

im prinzip wollen diese leute eine neue spielerfahrung, denn sonst könnten sie ja auch bei ihrem alten game bleiben. doch da sie nur über einen sehr eingegrenzten blick über das genre verfügen, sehen sie nicht, das rift nichts neues bietet und auch nur wieder der selbe alte mist ist.


----------



## Tagres (16. Januar 2011)

Ansichtssache, wie immer, in diesen Diskussionen... Ich habe über Ultima, DAOC, Darkfall Online, HDR, AOC, SWG und WoW schon recht viel aus diesem Genre gespielt und finde Rift absolut geil. Klar sind neue Spiele in bekannten Genres meist nur eine Neuanordnung von bekannten Dingen, aber wenn das so gut geschieht, wie in Rift, dann werde ich mich bestimmt nicht beschweren. Wer absolut neue Spielprinzipien haben möchte, der sollte sich im Indie Bereich umschauen. Aber dann bitte keine Beschwerden, dass dort nicht alles auf Hochglanz poliert ist.


----------



## rovdyr (16. Januar 2011)

Tagres, mit Ultima oder Meridian darfst du solchen Leuten nicht kommen, dafür sind sie zu jung.


----------



## BoldarBlood (16. Januar 2011)

Tagres schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, wie immer, in diesen Diskussionen... Ich habe über Ultima, DAOC, Darkfall Online, HDR, AOC, SWG und WoW schon recht viel aus diesem Genre gespielt und finde Rift absolut geil. Klar sind neue Spiele in bekannten Genres meist nur eine Neuanordnung von bekannten Dingen, aber wenn das so gut geschieht, wie in Rift, dann werde ich mich bestimmt nicht beschweren. Wer absolut neue Spielprinzipien haben möchte, der sollte sich im Indie Bereich umschauen. Aber dann bitte keine Beschwerden, dass dort nicht alles auf Hochglanz poliert ist.



sehe ich anders. früher waren mmogs wesentlich innovativer und unterschieden sich völlig von einander. genau so wie es schon seit jahren auf dem singleplayer rpg markt aussieht. der einzige grund warum sich das für den augenblick bei den mmogs geändert hat, ist weil die firmen krampfhaft versuchen wow zu kopieren und das allein aus der kläglichen hoffnung heraus, dem spiel die kunden abgraben zukönnen. nur wird man das auf diesen weg nicht schaffen. auch nicht mit rift.


----------



## Rojan (17. Januar 2011)

hallo boldar,

ich habe den thread gestartet und schon viel positive worte über rift verloren, aber ich bezeichne mich definitiv nicht als fanboi. ich finde es ein bisschen schade, wie du jede positive äußerung als fanboygehabe pauschal abstempelst. damit tust du mir und wahrscheinlich auch anderen unrecht.
ich habe auch mehr gesehen und gespielt als wow, und ich gehöre zum kreis der sehr wählerischen und kritikfreudigen spieler. im singleplayerbereich zB krieg ich in den letzten zehn jahren keine zehn spiele zusammen die mir wirklich taugen/getaugt haben. 

ich habe am anfang betont das viel von wow geklaut wurde (wie auch bei anderen mmos), aber ich verbitte mir doch bitte rift als "klon-spiel" hinzustellen. selbstverständlich ist rift nicht das allheilmittel, aber es ist eine qualitativ hochwertige konkurrenz zu wow, und zwar eine konkurrenz im massentauglichen-spaßspiel-mmog-sektor. 
natürlich hätte ich auch gerne ein neues UO, aber ich werde keins bekommen. tolle, innovative ideen werden kaputtentwickelt und leiden unter finanzierungsmangel und fehlmanagement (mortal online), den asia-sektor finde ich absolut uninteressant da oft zu pvp lastig, viel zu bunt und einfach kein für mich ansprechendes design und nischenspiele schaffen es selten auf den europäischen konsumentenradar.
wir sind uns wohl alle einig, das publisher und ihre entwicklersklaven einen spagat zwischen innovation und wirtschaftlichkeit hinlegen müssen. die einen fusionieren mit activision und scheisse auf alles ausser blanke dollars, die anderen konzentrieren sich auf ihre innovationen und floppen dank spielermangel. wer diesen spagat nun wirklich hinkriegt, und ich denke dazu gehört rift ebenso wie aion (und das sage ich, obwohl ich dieses spiel total ätzend finde), dem wird eben schnell was negatives nachgesagt, der ist nur ein klon, der hat ja alles nur geklaut, der floppt sowieso. es ist leider nunmal die realität, das die wirtschaftlichkeit den ton angibt. ich persönlich stehe auch auf corpse loot, auf negativreputation und den ganzen spaß den man aus dem pen&paper bereich kennt. leider kann man mit solchen hardcoregames aber keine müde mark verdienen. wieso? weil sich die (schmale) zielgruppe der hc-spieler noch mal aufteilt in vorlieben des settings. fantasy? sci-fi? endzeit? was dann da an menge übrigbleibt reicht vielleicht für die stromrechnung, aber nicht für ne passable serverinfrastruktur, nen 24/7 kundensupport, die entwicklergehälter, meine kapitalgeber usw usf. ausser natürlich, ich kassiere statt 12-15 euro monatlich, einfach mal 50 euro monatlich. aber dann kann ich mir sicher sein, dass mir jeder (darunter wohl auch du) ankreiden wird, ich wäre ein abzocker.

und so bleiben eben nur drei möglichkeiten: entweder ich spiele was anderes ODER ich trolle in online-foren herum und stänkere alle nieder die sich auf ein spiel freuen weil meine eigenen wünsche nicht befriedigt werden ODER ich gebe mich mit kompromissen zufrieden die mir der markt bietet und mit denen ich mich arrangieren kann.

ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden.


//edit: versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich gebe dir im grunde damit recht das es oft an bahnbrechenden ideen fehlt. ich möchte einfach nur für ein bisschen mehr optimismus werben. ich heirate ein spiel nicht, wenn ich kein bock mehr habe, spiel ichs halt nicht mehr. man muss sowas nicht von vornherein verteufeln ,)


----------



## BoldarBlood (17. Januar 2011)

das hast du nett geschrieben, allerdings sind dir da einige entscheidende fehler unterlaufen.



Rojan schrieb:


> ich habe am anfang betont das viel von wow geklaut wurde (wie auch bei anderen mmos), aber ich verbitte mir doch bitte rift als "klon-spiel" hinzustellen.


da kannst du bitten soviel du möchtest, aber trion hat sich für rift nun mal der gleichen featuremischung bedient, wie man sie auch bei wow vorfindet. daher ist "viel" auch arg untertrieben. richtig heissen müsste es "fast alles und in der gleichen kombination und anwendung wie in wow".



Rojan schrieb:


> selbstverständlich ist rift nicht das allheilmittel, aber es ist eine qualitativ hochwertige konkurrenz zu wow, und zwar eine konkurrenz im massentauglichen-spaßspiel-mmog-sektor.


technisch vielleicht. aber nur weil das spiel "funktioniert" ist es noch lange kein gutes produkt. das reine funktionieren sollte das mindestmaß sein, das ein solche spiel zu erfüllen hat.



Rojan schrieb:


> natürlich hätte ich auch gerne ein neues UO, aber ich werde keins bekommen. tolle, innovative ideen werden kaputtentwickelt und leiden unter finanzierungsmangel und fehlmanagement (mortal online), den asia-sektor finde ich absolut uninteressant da oft zu pvp lastig, viel zu bunt und einfach kein für mich ansprechendes design und nischenspiele schaffen es selten auf den europäischen konsumentenradar.


was hauptsächlich an deren finanziellen spielraum liegt, aber nicht am deiner meinung nach falschen ansatz. 



Rojan schrieb:


> wir sind uns wohl alle einig, das publisher und ihre entwicklersklaven einen spagat zwischen innovation und wirtschaftlichkeit hinlegen müssen.


nein, da sind wir uns nicht alle einig. zumindest nicht der großteil der fanboys und auch die entwickler und investoren nicht. der begriff "innovation" spietl für die ganzen wow klone wie rift bedauerlicherweise keinerlei rolle. wäre das anders würde rift sicher ein erfolg werden.



Rojan schrieb:


> es ist leider nunmal die realität, das die wirtschaftlichkeit den ton angibt.


was derzeit den ton angibt, sind pure träumereien. die firmen träumen von einem riesigen erfolg, wie ihn wow hat. das ist das ziel für diese firmen. getreu dem motto, "das spielen die kunden, das wollen die kunden, das kopieren wir." in etwa so als würde man einen lastwagen mit geld in einen verbrennungsofen fahren....



Rojan schrieb:


> ich persönlich stehe auch auf corpse loot, auf negativreputation und den ganzen spaß den man aus dem pen&paper bereich kennt. leider kann man mit solchen hardcoregames aber keine müde mark verdienen.


wiederum falsch. sicherlich muß man immer auch alte spielsysteme weiterentwickeln, aber das ändert nichts daran, das die massen sehr wohl hardcoregames mögen. letztendlich war wow ebenfalls auf einer ebene als hardcoregame entwickelt worden. nicht in der spielmechanik, aber im endgamecontent. als hardcore raid game, wie bei vorbild eq1. hätte man damals die weichspühlervariante wie viele der clone heutzutage gewählt, wäre wow nie so erfolgreich geworden. das blizzard das langsam auch zu erkennen scheint, kann man an der umkehr im contentdesign erkennen, das sich wieder ein stück auf die damaligen verhältnisse zubewegt.

also zusammenfassend: hardcore games können durchaus sehr gut von den massen aufgenommen werden und sind meiner meinung nach der einzige weg wie ein mmog langfristig kommerziell erfolgreich sein kann. (von abschreibungen über resourcesharing bei gemeinsamen projekten mal abgesehen, was sicher auch eines der ziele von trion hat sein können)



Rojan schrieb:


> //edit: versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich gebe dir im grunde damit recht das es oft an bahnbrechenden ideen fehlt. ich möchte einfach nur für ein bisschen mehr optimismus werben. ich heirate ein spiel nicht, wenn ich kein bock mehr habe, spiel ichs halt nicht mehr. man muss sowas nicht von vornherein verteufeln ,)


und ich kaufe mir nicht jedes schrott-mmog, das ich nach 1-2 monaten eh nicht mehr anfassen würde. letztendlich macht der 08/15 questgrind auch noch nicht mal spaß, so das man noch nicht mal sagen könnte, "der weg ist das ziel".


----------



## Wizkid (17. Januar 2011)

Ich finds auch immer wieder toll, wie Spieler die ein Spiel in der Beta gut finden, gleich als Fanboy abgestempelt werden.
Sorry Boldar aber ich find Deine Argumente nicht überzeugend. Eher wirkst Du wieder wie einer der WoW "Fanboys" die andere MMOs schlecht machen müssen- womit ich jetzt nicht sage das Du einer bist.

Ich spiel WoW selber wieder nach einem Jahr Pause und ich war seit der Beta dabei. WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, auch sie haben von anderen MMOs kopiert und ich finde das nicht verkehrt, solange es funktioniert.
Beispielsweise stammt die Idee der Instanzen von Tabula Rasa, weil Garriot damals seine Idee in einem Interview preisgab, was er bis heute bereut hat.

Bei 3D Shooter wirst Du bestimmt auch nicht rumstänkern, dass Call of Duty ähnlich ist wie Medal of Honor. 
Die meisten Shooter unterscheiden sich mittlerweile nur noch im Detail und anhand des Szenarios.

Das Rift nicht Innovativ ist, stimmt so nicht ganz.
Rift wird das erste dynamische MMO.

Wenn die Spieler die Rifts ignorieren, werden diese die Landschaften verändern und es wird sicherlich nicht einfach so ein Rift zu schließen, wenn schon x Monster durchgeströmt sind.
Der Handel soll laut Hersteller auch dynamisch sein. Ich vermute, daß es evtl. wie in einer Handelssimulation mal wirklich berechnet wird, wie viel Güter in einer Gegend erhältlich sind und sich das auf die Preise auswirkt.

Für mich sind das extrem innovative Features die das Genre weiterbringen.

Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht. Damals waren MMOs enorm innovativer und haben sich deutlich von einander unterschieden und ich vermisse die Zeit total.
Allein an Star Wars Galaxies sieht man, wie man ein MMO kaputt machen kann, weil man der Meinung ist, die Masse möchte ein Spiel wie WoW.

Würde ein modernes Ultima Online rauskommen, würde ich es sofort blind kaufen.
Ich vermisse die spielerischen Freiheiten die man damals hatte.
Allein was die Spieler mit diesen Freiheiten machten. Da gabs mehr Rollenspiel als auf RP-Servern von anderen MMOs. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, daß die Spieler damals halt wirklich Rollenspieler waren und MMOs halt nicht für die Masse gemacht wurden, sondern das Spiel halt wirkliche Fans von Rollenspielen spielten.


----------



## BoldarBlood (17. Januar 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich spiel WoW selber wieder nach einem Jahr Pause und ich war seit der Beta dabei. WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, auch sie haben von anderen MMOs kopiert und ich finde das nicht verkehrt, solange es funktioniert.


ich habe nichts anderes behauptet. es wäre schön wenn du meine postings erstmal lesen würdest, bevor du anfängst rumzustänkern 



Wizkid schrieb:


> Bei 3D Shooter wirst Du bestimmt auch nicht rumstänkern, dass Call of Duty ähnlich ist wie Medal of Honor.


ich empfand cod damals sogar als besser als sein vorbild, was bis heute anhält. dennoch gibt es immer wieder gänzlich unterschiedliche shooter, mit gänzlich anderen ansätzen. 



Wizkid schrieb:


> Das Rift nicht Innovativ ist, stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Rift wird das erste dynamische MMO.


die paar dynamischen pq's machen das spiel noch lange nicht in seiner gesamtheit "dynamisch". das feature wurde nicht mal gut umgesetzt.



Wizkid schrieb:


> Wenn die Spieler die Rifts ignorieren, werden diese die Landschaften verändern und es wird sicherlich nicht einfach so ein Rift zu schließen, wenn schon x Monster durchgeströmt sind.
> Der Handel soll laut Hersteller auch dynamisch sein. Ich vermute, daß es evtl. wie in einer Handelssimulation mal wirklich berechnet wird, wie viel Güter in einer Gegend erhältlich sind und sich das auf die Preise auswirkt.


wenn die texte frisch aus der werbeabteilung kommen, hört sich immer alles super an. spielerisch ist es jedoch kaum der rede wert. vor allem crafting/trading wird da künstlich hochgeredet, da es einfach nur extrem billig ist, wenn man es mal mit guten crafting und trading systemen in mmogs vergleicht.



Wizkid schrieb:


> Für mich sind das extrem innovative Features die das Genre weiterbringen.


für mich ist es weniger als nichts. es ist weder innovativ noch bringt es das genre in irgendeiner weise vorran. 



Wizkid schrieb:


> Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht. Damals waren MMOs enorm innovativer und haben sich deutlich von einander unterschieden und ich vermisse die Zeit total.
> Allein an Star Wars Galaxies sieht man, wie man ein MMO kaputt machen kann, weil man der Meinung ist, die Masse möchte ein Spiel wie WoW.
> 
> Würde ein modernes Ultima Online rauskommen, würde ich es sofort blind kaufen.
> ...


da stellt sich mir doch glatt die frage was du mit rift willst, wenn du besseres gewohnt bist? vergleich doch mal das crafting und trading von swg mit rift. da ist rift doch ein ganz billiges spiel für kleine kinder im direkten verlgeich. oder zieh mal einen vergleich beim crafting mit eve online.... dort findet eine wirklich dynamische wirtschaft ähnlich wie im realen leben statt, an dessen komplexität und dynamik bis jetzt noch kein anderes mmog auch nur annähernd heran gekommen ist. dagegen wirkt rift, als würden 4. klässler in der großen pause ihre pausenbrote tauschen.


----------



## Rojan (17. Januar 2011)

eve ist n gutes beispiel.

eve ist das wohl beste mmo das es aktuell auf dem markt gibt und wird es wohl auch noch ne weile bleiben. leider scheitert eve für mich persönlich am laaaaaaangen einstieg (bis man WIRKLICH was reisst/für flottenverbände interessant wird kann man paar monate vor sich hinskillen und mining betreiben) und der, leider leider, abschreckenden gestaltung. out in space sieht das spiel super aus (was bei weltraumspielen aber noch nie anders war), aber die ganzen wirtschaftlichen kernelemente des spiels sind leider nur tabellen, tabellen, tabellen, tabellen....und alles grau in grau  da hätte dem MMO auch ein bisschen off-ship RPG nicht geschadet. nichtsdestotrotz ist eve ein unglaublich tolles spiel mit enormen tiefgang und abgefahrener dynamik. 

aber was hat das alles mit rift zu tun?

du führst viele argumente an, ganz vorne dabei worthülsen wie "hab ich schon x mal besser gesehen", aber du nennst nichts konkretes (vom swg crafting abgesehen). ein bisschen differenziertere rückmeldungen wären hier schön, dann könnte ich deine kritik auch ernster nehmen und besser nachvollziehen.
und crafting, naja, ich persönlich gehöre zu den spielern denen crafting irgendwie...egal ist. man kann am craftingsystem schrauben wie man will, das wird doch immer aus immensem ressourcenaufwand und vll auch glück bestehen. ich hab swg nur kurz angespielt und würde jetzt gerne wissen was für dich n gelungenes craftingsystem ist. ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen. und ich such mir meinen kick beim spielen auch nicht beim craften, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## myxir21 (17. Januar 2011)

> Wenn die Spieler die Rifts ignorieren, werden diese die Landschaften verändern und es wird sicherlich nicht einfach so ein Rift zu schließen, wenn schon x Monster durchgeströmt sind.
> Der Handel soll laut Hersteller auch dynamisch sein. Ich vermute, daß es evtl. wie in einer Handelssimulation mal wirklich berechnet wird, wie viel Güter in einer Gegend erhältlich sind und sich das auf die Preise auswirkt.



Sie schliessen sich selber. Soviel zum Thema innovativ. Die Mobs verschwinden einfach.


----------



## Kizna (17. Januar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Sie schliessen sich selber. Soviel zum Thema innovativ. Die Mobs verschwinden einfach.




Ich liebe Halbwahrheiten. Um das Ganze mal ins richtige Licht zu rücken, ja es gibt einige wenige Rifts, die sich tatsächlich von alleine nach einiger Zeit schließen. Der Großteil jedoch, bleibt so lange offen, bis sich die Spieler gesammelt haben um es zu zerstören. Das ging in der Beta soweit, dass viele Gebiete komplett übernommen wurden und die Quest NPC's verzweifelt um ihr Leben kämpfen mussten. 

 Die Info zu kriegen hat mich ganze fünf Minuten gekostet


----------



## Fjod (18. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich Rift nun sehr ausführlich gespielt habe, muss ich mich den negativen Meinungen leider anschließen. Rift versteckt sich so sehr hinter der Prämisse, wichtige Spielelemente aus anderen Spielen zu entleihen und diese für die breite Masse aufzubereiten, dass einfach zu keiner Zeit eigene Seele ersichtlich wird. Die Welt wirkt zwar lebhaft im Bezug auf den ständigen Kampf, bietet aber nicht einen einzigen Flecken, der zum Erkunden und Erforschen einlädt. An jeder Ecke warten neue Mobgruppen, jeder Meter ist für verschiedene Questaufgaben genutzt, denen man wie an einer Schnur durch die verschiedenen Gebiete folgt. Die vermeintlich offene Welt ist leider lediglich vorgegaukelt, unterscheidet sich außer durch die fehlende Instanzierung aber kaum bis gar nicht von jener aus Aion oder Warhammer Online. Die Gebiete sind zudem recht klein. Würde die Laufgeschwindigkeit von Mount und Charakter nicht künstlich langsam gehalten, wäre man im Nu von einem Punkt zum anderen gelaufen.

Leider bieten die Charaktere keinerlei Idenfikation, sind auswechselbar und erscheinen, erneut, ohne jede Seele. Grafisch gefiel mir die Gestaltung ausgesprochen gut, was aber nicht auf die Performance zutrifft. Auf meinem vergleichweise neuen Rechnern läuft das Spiel einfach nicht so, wie es eigentlich sollte. Das Problem scheint allerdings sehr verbreitet zu sein, wobei scheinbar schon kleine Unterschiede große Wirkung haben. Alte Rechner sind teilweise besser dran als neue. Von der versprochenen dynamischen und sich ständig verändernden Welt ist leider nicht viel zu spüren, da das Erlebnis, die Aufgaben und NPC auch mit dem fünften oder sechsten Charakter vollkommen gleich ausfällt. Die Motivation, sich einen zweiten oder dritten Charakter zu erstellen, ist aber ohnehin gering, da es keinerlei Ausweichmöglichkeiten im Levelprozess gibt - jeder Spiele muss durch dieselben Gebiete und Quests. Die Risse laufen dabei fast immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab, wobei man jeweils eine bestimmte Anzahl Gegner oder einen Boss zu besiegen hat. Die Beute ist dabei fast nebensächlich, da man gute Gegenstände ohnehin nachgeschmissen bekommt. Insgesamt machen Risse lediglich die ersten paar Stunden Spaß, verlieren allerdings sehr schnell an Reiz und Motivation.

Eine große Schwäche sind auch die Quests. Wer spannende und ausgefallene Geschichten/Aufgaben und auch geskriptete Ereignisse erwartet, wird leider enttäuscht. Stattdessen reiht sich eine beliebige und vollkommen austauschbare "Töte 10 davon"-Aufgabe an die nächste. Die Texte und Geschichten sind zum Teil äußerst knapp gehalten. Highlights, die mit diesem Konzept brechen, sind leider sehr selten und dann auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, da im Grind-Gewühl auch schnell wieder vergessen. Um aus einer bestimmten Klasse dabei wirklich einen Nutzen ziehen zu können, muss man sehr viele Punkte in eine bestimmte Seele investieren, was das System fast nutzlos macht und in die übliche MMO-Schiene abdriftet. Positiv zu erwähnen ist natürlich, dass man sich verschiedene Skillungen anlegen kann und diese je nach Bedarf wechselt. Das kann man in anderen MMOs zwar auch, aber dort sicherlich nur bei bestimmten NPC.

Es gibt sicherlich noch viele andere Punkte, die ich hier aufführen könnte. Abschließend kann man aber sagen, dass Rift kein schlechtes MMO geworden ist und es technisch sauber daherkommt. Es bietet Spielern aber auch keinerlei Eigenständigkeit, keine Ideen, kaum Details, über die man schmunzeln oder überrascht sein kann, und absolut keine Langzeitmotivation, die für ein Spiel dieser Gattung so dringend notwenig ist.


----------



## Harwulf (18. Januar 2011)

Fjod schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich noch viele andere Punkte, die ich hier aufführen könnte. Abschließend kann man aber sagen, dass Rift kein schlechtes MMO geworden ist und es technisch sauber daherkommt. Es bietet Spielern aber auch keinerlei Eigenständigkeit, keine Ideen, kaum Details, über die man schmunzeln oder überrascht sein kann, und absolut keine Langzeitmotivation, die für ein Spiel dieser Gattung so dringend notwenig ist.



Über Langzeitmotivation zu sprechen so lange ein Spiel noch in der Beta ist halte ich für sehr gewagt. Trotzdem kannst Du natürlich Recht haben keine Frage, aber das muss man abwarten. Trion hatte bis August letzen Jahres bereits 50 Millionen Dollar investiert, bei 5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, ich hoffe doch da war nicht alles umsonst^^.

Ich bin weiterhin der mehrheitlich positiven Ansicht werde aber jetzt nicht (Im Gegensatz zu den wenigen negativen Äußerungen) das Spiel gleich so beurteilen als hätte ich eine Zeitmaschine und würde das Endgame schon kennen^^. Stand JETZT, Beta4 kann ich es nur weiterhin jedem Empfehlen und hoffe (wissen kann es noch keiner..) das es ein tolles Spiel wird.

vg harwulf

P.S. Als kleine Anmerkung noch der aktuelle Beta-Client hat 8 GB, der Release wird etwa doppelt soviel haben...


----------



## NewLex (18. Januar 2011)

Ich kann Fjod nur zustimmen. Ich bin Rollenspieler seit 10 Jahren und ich wünsche mir ein Spiel mit Seele und eine Welt in die man eintauchen kann. Rift jedoch wirkt für mich wie eine große Sammlung an tollen Features. Als ob man gute Programmierer nahm und sie all die tollen Wow/Warhammer Features programmieren lies, jedoch vergaß Autoren zu engagieren die der Welt leben einhauchen...
Ich fühlte mich in der Welt von Rift einfach nicht wohl. Da gab es keinen Ort an den man gerne zurückkehrt. Kein Charakter an den man sicher erinnert. Weiters gefällt mir auch das Grafikdesign überhaupt nicht. Auf Screenshoots sieht zwar alles recht schick aus, aber Ingame wirkt alles doch sehr statisch...

Für jemanden der auf solche Sachen keinen Wert legt, wird Rift sicher ein tolles Game werden, für mich als alten Rollenspieler ist es jedoch nichts!


----------



## Harwulf (19. Januar 2011)

Gab übrigens bei Gamers Global einen weiteren sehr positiven Test. 

Nur mal ein Satz daraus: "Inzwischen hat es (Rift) uns schon so weit, dass wir nervös auf den Fingernägeln kauen, während wir auf den Start des nächsten Beta-Events warten."

Wobei die auch nicht nur loben sondern auch Kritik an den Quests zum Beispiel üben.

Mittlerweile ist die CE teilweise vergriffen und die normale Version bei Amazon bereits auf Platz 3 der Verkaufscharts^^.

Also wenn Trion dann es noch hinbekommt den wohl sehr guten Start weiter so laufen zu lassen.. Dann wird das wirklich was sehr gutes!

vg harwulf


----------



## pnn (19. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> P.S. Als kleine Anmerkung noch der aktuelle Beta-Client hat 8 GB, der Release wird etwa doppelt soviel haben...


Ich dachte du wolltest nicht so tun wie wenn du eine Zeitmaschine hättest?  Weiss jan icht wo du das her hast, aber das wird definitiv nicht der Fall sein. 

Viele sollten mal nüchterner an das Spiel rangehen und auch spielen ... dieser Enthusiasmus wird dem ein oder anderen sicher das Genick brechen.


----------



## Fjod (19. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> Gab übrigens bei Gamers Global einen weiteren sehr positiven Test.
> 
> Nur mal ein Satz daraus: "Inzwischen hat es (Rift) uns schon so weit, dass wir nervös auf den Fingernägeln kauen, während wir auf den Start des nächsten Beta-Events warten."



Ähnliches hätte sicherlich auch bei Aion, Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan gestanden. Vorschauberichte oder allgemein Reviews zu Online-Rollenspielen sind selten wirklich kritisch.


----------



## Van Liamer (19. Januar 2011)

Wie man an der Anzahl meiner Postings erkennt, bin ich recht selten Online und schreibe nur dann wenn es nötig ist, oder aber bestimmte Themen direkt vor meine Linse laufen und mein Interesse wecken.

Nun aber mal zu Rift/WoW und meiner Meinung zu diesem/n Spiel/en:

So weit ich mich erinnere gab es vor dem Release von WoW genau so viele kritische Äußerrungen bezüglich fehlender Innovationen, fehlender Langzeitmotivation und (was in der Beta auch ersichtlich wurde) Bugs...
Trotzdem habe ich WoW in der Beta selbst gespielt und im Anschluss mit Freunden zusammen gespielt, weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat. Am Ende habe ich WoW 4 1/2 Jahre lang die "Treue" gehalten. WoW ist ein gutes Spiel und man sollte sich für alle Beteiligten freuen, dass dieses Spielerlebnis nun schon 6 Jahre anhält. Nun aber warum habe ICH denn dann mit WoW aufgehört? 

Tja, mit dem älter werden und als ältester Sohn einer 5 köpfigen Familie, kommen eben neue Herrausforderungen und Pflichten auf einen Menschen zu (ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, daher spare ich mir die Details), darüber hinaus haben meine Freunde zu erst das spielen in World of Warcraft aufgegeben, wobei ich mich noch einige Zeit im "Raidtümpel" abrackerte. Irgendwann hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf das/den/die ewige/n: "Itemcheck, Skillungspflicht, Epicgeilheit, Kindergarten, neuer Patch>neues Wettrüsten, Erfolge sammeln, etc etc etc..." Das ganze endete dann damit, dass ich durch Schule/Arbeit im Raid Bereich nicht mehr mit halten konnte und mein Abo kündigte.

Mir ist bewusst das der qualitative Inhalt eines Spieles, bei einem MMO auch von der Community beeinflusst wird (bzw. bekam ich diesen Eindruck durch WoW), aber muss es denn soweit gehen das andere Spieler irgendwann ausgeschlossen werden?
Ich verstehs nicht. Mir ist auch bewusst das dies bei Rift vll irgendwann auch mal der Fall sein wird. Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde erfindet Rift das Rad nicht neu, WoW aber auch nicht und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, warum hat WoW bzw. Blizzard nicht selber mal etwas Innovatives geändert? Nur weil das "alte" funktioniert? Ja...genau das wirds wohl sein, es funktioniert und diese Firma scheffelt damit Kohle. Es gibt ja auch bestimmt Beispiele, welche zeigen das Innovation Gift sein kann. Aber im Falle von Blizzard? Warum da nicht mal was riskieren und ich mein...die Fangemeinschaft ist doch wirklich groß genug? Warum dann nicht einfach mal da an die Tür klopfen und fragen was die "Kunden" gut finden? Alles Fragen welche im Lauf der Jahre bezüglich der Erfolgsgeschichte von WoW, mir so in den Sinn gekommen sind.

Als ich Rift durch einen bekannten dann mal in der Beta angespielt habe, war es wie damals in World of Warcraft Classic: es war einfach ein tolles Erlebnis. Klar denkt man "kennste schon", aber nur weil etwas bekannt ist, bedeutet dies noch lange nicht das jemand Anspruchslos oder ein "Fanboy" ist, wenn er solche Gedanken ignoriert und sich trotzdem positiv für ein Spiel ausspricht, oder sogar die Entwickler lobt etc. Ich denke es hat schlicht einfach etwas damit zu tun, dass diese Spieler eben froh sind etwas bekanntes zu sehen, schneller ins Spiel finden, ihre Aufmerksamkeit anderen Dingen zuwenden können und IHREN Spaß haben, oder nicht? Manchmal habe ich so den Eindruck, wenn ich auf Buffed, oder auf einer anderen Portalseite für Spiele mich umsehe, dass einige User sich solange ihren Mund fusselig reden über ein bestimmtes Thema, bis möglichst alle anderen Personen zum selben Ergebnis kommen wie Sie selbst. Was aber nie passieren wird...zum Glück. Ich möchte dies einfach mal als ein "altes Spiel" abtun und hoffe das diese Personen - irgendwann - es schaffen einfach nur ihre Kritik zu posten und das dann alle anderen, aber auch diese Kritik stehen lassen und ihre Sicht schildern, nicht einfach Blind angreifen/anprangern.

Nochmal zurück zu Rift: Ich finde diese große Klassenvielfallt super, vor allem das ich mir eine Klasse so zusammen basteln kann wie ich es möchte. Auch die Rifts haben mir durch und durch Spaß gemacht, auch mit der Gefahr hin das hier irgendwann ein Muster zu erkennen ist und sich einiges Wiederholt. Wenn jetzt noch gute Raidinstanzen mit eher kleinen Gruppen dazu kommen und das PvP möglichst für alle gut zugänglich ist, wird alles gut (denke ich). Ansonsten, so wie ich es mit lvl 20 beurteilen kann, sind die Inhalte welche ähnlich wie die von WoW sind, qualitativ gut umgesetzt. Die Ce-Version ist bereits bestellt und ich freue mich aufs nächste Betaevent. Noch eine kurze Anmerkung von mir zu meinem Spielstil: Als ich noch in WoW aktiv war, habe ich mehr oder weniger als Casual-Raider gespielt, heute bin ich überzeugter Rollenspieler. 


MfG und einen schönen Abend noch wünscht:
der Van


----------



## BoldarBlood (19. Januar 2011)

dennoch hast du keine antwort auf die frage gefunden, warum man rift und nicht wow, oder einen wow klon spielen sollte. letztendlich ist der grund für einen wechsel immer, das man etwas neues spielen möchte. sonst könnte man ja auch beim alten bleiben. bei rift sucht man das aber vergeblich.


----------



## Tsukasu (20. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> dennoch hast du keine antwort auf die frage gefunden, warum man rift und nicht wow, oder einen wow klon spielen sollte. letztendlich ist der grund für einen wechsel immer, das man etwas neues spielen möchte. sonst könnte man ja auch beim alten bleiben. bei rift sucht man das aber vergeblich.



Aufe eine Seite würd ich dir vollkommen, mit voller überzeugung recht geben. Aber, es stimmt nich ganz was du sagst. Den manchmal wen man keine lust mehr auf ein Spiel hatt, also man hört auf, dan muss es nich unbedingt sein das man das Grundspiel nicht mag. Ich zb hab einfach das Aussehen an sich satt, einfach mal ne andere Welt anzuschauen oder einfach mal wieder mit Level 1 auf ne neuen Welt, mit einem neuem Anfang und vlt auch neue Leute in die Abenteuer stürzen und sich auf neue andere Mobs freuen. Es muss nich immer unbedingt was vollkommen neues sein. Es geht mir darum das ich einfach mal ne neue Welt sehen will, deswegen muss mir das gameplay nich unbedingt gefallen. Naja obwohl da Blizzard mit Cataklysem auch schon was gegen die lw alte Welt getahn hatt. So ich hoff mal ihr wisst was ich grad versuche zu sagen .


----------



## BoldarBlood (20. Januar 2011)

> Es muss nich immer unbedingt was vollkommen neues sein.


nicht um einen antrieb zum kauf zu schaffen, aber sehr wohl um einen längerfristig im spiel zu halten. schließlich hat man sich schnell an der neuen grafik satt gesehen und dann gibt es nichts neues mehr, was einen dazu motiviert das spiel zu spielen. genau das ist auch der grund, warum kein einziger der abo wow clones erfolg hatte.


----------



## Rojan (20. Januar 2011)

naja, ich zB möchte blizzard einfach keine kohle mehr in den allerwertesten schieben weil ich mich von ihnen verarscht fühle, seit jahren, mit steigender tendenz. et voila: rift. und mir machts spaß.

reicht mir als grund. ich versteh nicht wieso du hier weiter rumtrollst, wenns dir auf den keks geht und du das spiel scheisse findest, wieso befasst du dich dann damit? =)


----------



## Wizkid (20. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> dennoch hast du keine antwort auf die frage gefunden, warum man rift und nicht wow, oder einen wow klon spielen sollte. letztendlich ist der grund für einen wechsel immer, das man etwas neues spielen möchte. sonst könnte man ja auch beim alten bleiben. bei rift sucht man das aber vergeblich.



Ein Spiel ist mehr als die Summe seiner Einzelteile. Du erinnerst mich an die Paper&Pen Spieler die neue Rollenspiele nur nach ihrer Featureliste und den Regeln betrachten, was diese von den anderen Spielen abhebt.
Ob die Welt stimmig ist und man Spass dabei hat, scheint dabei völlig nebensächlich.
Wenn ein User hier schreibt, das es ihm Spass machte, weil er die gleiche Magie spürte, wie damals als er die Beta von WoW spielte, ist doch Antwort genug.
Aber egal was hier genannt wird, Du wirst so oder so immer wieder etwas finden, um es abzuwerten oder schlecht zu machen.

Ich hab nichts gegen Kritik und mich interessiert sie, weil ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin die Beta zu spielen, aber Deine Statements tendieren deutlich in Richtung Forentroll und ich bin jemand der recht geduldig ist.
Vermutlich hängst Du aber auch bei DC Universe, Tera und anderen zukünftigen MMO Releases rum. 

Hier ist mal mein Grund für einen Wechsel von WoW zu etwas neuen.

-Hoffnung auf einere bessere Community
-Hoffnung auf eine stimmigere Rollenspielwelt, wo nicht mittelalter Krieger neben Raumschiffen stehen
-Hoffnung auf ein Spiel das nicht von Addon zu Addon immer einfacher wird
-Hoffnung auf ein Spiel bei dem man im Endgame mehr machen kann, als immer nur die gleichen Raidinis und Schlachtfelder auf und ab zu betreten. Die Rifts sind da schon mal ein interessanter Ansatz
-Ein Spiel bei dem man eine Umfangreiche Klassenwahl hat

Ich hatte ja ein Jahr Pause bei WoW gemacht und mit Cataclysm wieder angefangen, aber schon nach ein paar Wochen fängt es für mich wieder an langweilig zu werden.
Die PVE Quests sind einfacher denn je, meine geliebten Skillbäume sind geschrumpft und mir fehlt einfach der Zauber, als man sich auf sein erstes Epicmount freute und noch längere Zeit brauchte, um irgendwo hin zu kommen.
Überall sind jetzt Reitpunkte, Portale, Teleporter, Instant Inis..Es muss einfach alles nur noch schnell und einfach gehen.


----------



## Fjod (21. Januar 2011)

Ohne das jetzt abwertend meinen zu wollen, was Rift angeht, aber da du noch nicht selbst gespielt zu haben scheinst, hier ein paar Erläuterung:



Wizkid schrieb:


> -Hoffnung auf einere bessere Community
> 
> Einen Großteil seiner Spielerschaft bezieht Rift aus ehemaligen World of Warcraft Spielern. Ein abschließendes Urteil lässt sich sicher erst ein paar Monate nach Veröffentlichung fällen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harwulf (21. Januar 2011)

Mal ganz neutral die Info wer sich bei Trion ein Konto anlegt und den Newsletter abonniert bekommt HEUTE einen VIP-Beta Key in sein E-Mail Postfach und kann damit an allen weiteren Betas teilnehmen, Info ist vom deutschen CM aus dem offiziellen Rift-Forum.

Also für diejenigen die es sich noch nicht anschauen konnten, könnt euch dann ein Bild selbst machen.

vg scotty


----------



## Harwulf (21. Januar 2011)

"Das Endgame besteht bei Rift auch nur aus Raids und Battlegrounds. Risse gibt es im Endspiel dann zwar auch, diese sind aber wieder auf Raids ausgelegt und gleichen sich ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Wiederholungen - wie normale Raid-Instanzen eben auch."

Oh da ist einer Alpha-Tester und kennt schon das Endgame... Interessant.. *Schmunzel*


----------



## BoldarBlood (21. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> "Das Endgame besteht bei Rift auch nur aus Raids und Battlegrounds. Risse gibt es im Endspiel dann zwar auch, diese sind aber wieder auf Raids ausgelegt und gleichen sich ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Wiederholungen - wie normale Raid-Instanzen eben auch."
> 
> Oh da ist einer Alpha-Tester und kennt schon das Endgame... Interessant.. *Schmunzel*



jeder der die interviews verfolgt und allgemeinen infos zum spiel durchließt, weiß wie das endgame aussieht.


----------



## Azddel (21. Januar 2011)

Aber nicht, wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## BoldarBlood (21. Januar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wie es sich anfühlt.



wer derartigen content schon mal gespielt hat, weiß wie es sich "anfühlt". die orientieren sich stark an wow. besser wird es sicher nicht, da sie keine eigenen ideen haben. höchstens gleich gut. dann hat man wie hier mehrfach angesprochene einen 08/15 wow clone, der nach kurzer zeit schon wieder langweilt.


----------



## Fjod (21. Januar 2011)

Ihr müsst mir das nicht glauben und könnt euch zum Launch dann auch selbst davon überzeugen, das steht ja jedem frei. Wer etwas anderes als das Gewohnte erwartet, wird aber sicherlich sehr enttäuscht sein, das lässt sich auch jetzt schon sagen. Rift kopiert das Endspiel, wie viele andere Aspekte eben auch, von der Konkurrenz. Wenn der Rest den Standards bereits derart gleicht, wieso sollte es in Sachen Raids und Instanzen auch anders sein?


----------



## Azddel (21. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich besonders schwammig ausdrücken muss, um verstanden zu werden. An dieser Stelle dennoch ein wenig Klarheit.

Wenn ich von Spielgefühl spreche, spreche ich nicht von Features, die ein Spiel bietet. Auch nicht von Ähnlichkeiten oder Unterschieden zu anderen Spielen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass es sowas wie spieltechnische Archetypen in der MMORPG-Welt gibt, die jeweils bedient werden. Anders wäre das auch, nebenbei gesagt, gar nicht möglich.

Es ist doch aber so, dass sich mein Spielgefühl bei Everquest von dem bei WoW oder Lotro oder AoC oder.... unterscheidet, wobei alle genannten trotzdem in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen und immer Variationen eines festgelegten Grundthemas spielen.



Das gleiche bei Sandbox-Spielen. Oder nehmen wir 56 x-beliebige Wirtschaftssimulationen. Spielgefühl anders, Prinzip aber gleich.

Genau deshalb spielt sich Rift eben nicht wie WoW. Auch wenn es sich an fast allen Genrestandards bedient und diese für sich ausschlachtet.

In der einen Beta, die ich bisher spielen durfte, hatte ich jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl durch Azeroth zu wandeln.

So.


----------



## BoldarBlood (21. Januar 2011)

für mich ist das spielgefühl exakt wie bei wow.


----------



## Fjod (21. Januar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich besonders schwammig ausdrücken muss, um verstanden zu werden. An dieser Stelle dennoch ein wenig Klarheit.
> 
> Wenn ich von Spielgefühl spreche, spreche ich nicht von Features, die ein Spiel bietet. Auch nicht von Ähnlichkeiten oder Unterschieden zu anderen Spielen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, das ist eben genau das, was Rift fehlt, nämlich ein eigenes Spielgefühl. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "Rift versteckt sich so sehr hinter der Prämisse, wichtige Spielelemente aus anderen Spielen zu entleihen und diese für die breite Masse aufzubereiten, dass einfach zu keiner Zeit eigene Seele ersichtlich wird. An jeder Ecke warten neue Mobgruppen, jeder Meter ist für verschiedene Questaufgaben genutzt, denen man wie an einer Schnur durch die verschiedenen Gebiete folgt..." Das dürfte deine Frage sicherlich beantworten.


----------



## Rojan (21. Januar 2011)

Fjod schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist eben genau das, was Rift fehlt, nämlich ein eigenes Spielgefühl. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "Rift versteckt sich so sehr hinter der Prämisse, wichtige Spielelemente aus anderen Spielen zu entleihen und diese für die breite Masse aufzubereiten, dass einfach zu keiner Zeit eigene Seele ersichtlich wird. An jeder Ecke warten neue Mobgruppen, jeder Meter ist für verschiedene Questaufgaben genutzt, denen man wie an einer Schnur durch die verschiedenen Gebiete folgt..." Das dürfte deine Frage sicherlich beantworten.



naja, möglicherweise liegt das vielleicht auch daran das rift sich nicht mit ner multi-millionen lizenz fremde eier ins nest legt, so wie WAR, Lotro oder in gewisser Weise auch WoW. Ohne dicke Lizenzen ist es schwierig ne von vorn bis hinten stimmungsvolle welt zu erschaffen, ausser man hat irgendwelche ausnahmeautoren. die gabs hier aber nicht.

finds bei rift trotzdem nicht so krass und dramatisch wie es hier dargestellt wird. der konflikt skeptiker/wächter befeuert die weltatmosphäre schon irgendwie. ist nix neues, aber reicht mir.
achja: obwohl wir im letzten betaevent powerquesten waren, kam ich mir nich so vor als würde ich total statisch an ner schnur durch die gegend laufen. das gefühl hatte ich bei wow mehr. und ich hasse leveln, keine frage.
auch das argument die quests erzählen keine geschichten ist blödsinn. ich denke, das 90% aller leute die questtexte nicht mal mehr lesen (mir inklusive), weils zeit kostet und nicht immer interessiert. aber wenn man die mal lesen würde, würde sich auch das bild einer in sich geschlossenen welt verdichten.

ich verstehe alle kritiker bis zu nem gewissen maße, aber ich find einiges doch stark übertrieben, manches grenzt einfach an schwarzseherei.


----------



## Fjod (21. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> naja, möglicherweise liegt das vielleicht auch daran das rift sich nicht mit ner multi-millionen lizenz fremde eier ins nest legt, so wie WAR, Lotro oder in gewisser Weise auch WoW. Ohne dicke Lizenzen ist es schwierig ne von vorn bis hinten stimmungsvolle welt zu erschaffen, ausser man hat irgendwelche ausnahmeautoren. die gabs hier aber nicht. auch das argument die quests erzählen keine geschichten ist blödsinn. ich denke, das 90% aller leute die questtexte nicht mal mehr lesen (mir inklusive), weils zeit kostet und nicht immer interessiert. aber wenn man die mal lesen würde, würde sich auch das bild einer in sich geschlossenen welt verdichten.



Das hat nichts mit der fehlenden Lizenz zu tun, im Gegenteil. Titel wie Everquest, Vanguard, Eve oder Guild Wars gelingt es auch, eine in sich stimmige Welt zu erzeugen. Lizenzen sind da eher hinderlich, da sich Entwickler immer an einen festen Rahmen halten müssen und bestimmte Dinge einfach nicht möglich sind. Bei Rift gab es diese Hürde nicht, die Designer hatten vollkommen freie Hand über Gestaltung und Umfang. Zu behaupten, das Geschichten-Argument wäre Blödsinn, wenn du im gleichen Atemzug meinst, die Texte nicht lesen zu wollen, ist auch etwas merkwürdig. Ich habe mir sehr viel Zeit genommen und alle Texte aufmerksam gelesen, herausgestochen sind aber lediglich die wenigsten Aufgaben, wobei nur ein paar wirklich geskriptet und abwechslungsreich waren. 



Rojan schrieb:


> der konflikt skeptiker/wächter befeuert die weltatmosphäre schon irgendwie. ist nix neues, aber reicht mir. achja: obwohl wir im letzten betaevent powerquesten waren, kam ich mir nich so vor als würde ich total statisch an ner schnur durch die gegend laufen. das gefühl hatte ich bei wow mehr. und ich hasse leveln, keine frage.



Dass ein ständiger Konflikt spürbar ist, wäre an sich ja zu begrüßen, es muss aber auch immer Momente der Ruhe geben, Rückzugsorte und Elemente, die schlicht der Atmosphäre dienen. Als Rollenspieler wüsste ich beispielweise nicht, an welchem Fleck ich hier ungestört Rollenspiel betreiben sollte, weil die gesamte Welt allein auf den PvE-Kampf ausgelegt ist. Das wäre vielleicht in den Hauptstädten möglich, die für meinen Geschmack aber auch reichlich klein und unmotiviert geraten sind. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass sich ein Großteil des Endspiels unter anderem dann auch in Sanctum abspielen wird - wobei Meridian noch etwas besser rüberkommt -, ist das schon ein wenig traurig. World of Warcraft war im Levelprozess übrigens noch deutlich offener, da man frei wählen konnte, in welchem Gebiet man spielen/leveln möchte. In Rift ist jeder neue Charakter/Spieler zu den gleichen Quests und Gebieten gezwungen, da keine Alternativen geboten waren. Bestimme Quest in einem Gebiet werden sogar erst dann spielbar, wenn zuvor andere Aufgaben erledigt wurden.


----------



## Kizna (22. Januar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt gerade über die Sache mit den Quests am überlegen. Rift ist kein Grinder, so wie es Aion eine Zeit lang war. Daraus folgt, dass ich genug Quest in das Spiel implementieren muss um den Spieler auf das Maximallevel  zu bringen. Daraus wiederum folgt, dass ich für die Quest die notwendigen Gegner und Gegenstände in das Spiel implementieren muss. Heist, warum sollte ich ein Schwein ganz ohne Bedeutung für die Aufgaben und den Spieler in das Spiel bringen, wenn ich genauso gut ein Schwein entwerfen kann, dass ich für eine Kochquest brauche? Es macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn nutzlose Gegner zu entwerfen, die dann einfach nur blöd in der Gegend rum stehen, weil keiner sie für etwas benötigt.

Schauen wir uns als Gegenbeispiel ein Spiel an, das nicht schlauchförmig aufgebaut ist. Hier fallen mir im MMORPG-Bereich spontan nur EQ2, WoW und mittlerweile auch AoC ein. So, was haben diese beiden Spiele im gegensatz zu Rift? Genau, viele Jahre auf der Haube, in der die Entwickler Zeit hatten das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln. Auch in WoW war das Leveln zu Beginn schlauchförmig, denn spätestens ab level 20 trafen sich dann alle Spieler in Duskwood, dem Sumpfland und Ashenvale. Dort mussten dann alle Aufgaben erfüllt werden um vom Level her weiter zu kommen. Den Luxus von Quest überschwemmt zu werden gab es vor sechs Jahren noch nicht und auch die XP beim Abschluss einer Quest waren drastisch veringert im Vergleich zu heute.

Jetzt überlegen wir uns einfach die Konsequenzen aus dem Ganzen. Egal ob jetzt ein Spieler die Anzahl X an Quest benötigt bis zum Maximallevel und auch genau X Quest im Spiel vorhanden sind, oder ob ein Spieler die Anzahl X benötigt und sie X*2 vorhanden sind, es ändert nichts an der Spielzeit, die er bis Level 50 benötigt. Jetzt habe ich Level 50 ereicht und bin am überlegen, was mache ich als nächstes? Ziehe ich mir gleich den nächsten Char hoch und freue mich über die andere Hälfte von Quest die ich für meinen vorherigen Char nicht benötigt habe, oder fange ich an den Endcontent zu spielen. Ich wage einfach die Behauptung in den Raum zu werfen, dass sich 90 Prozent der Spieler auf den Endcontent stürzen werden. So und hier kommt jetzt die Sache mit den Quest zurück, denn wann wird es wohl mehr Instanzen und Schlachtfelder geben? Wenn sich die Entwickler voll und ganz auf den von der relativen Spielzeit her brechneten Levelcontent von einigen wenigen Tagen stürzen, oder wenn sie sich den wirklich Zeitintensiven Dingen wie Raid-Instanzen widmen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es gibt durchaus Spiele wie zum Beispiel LotRO, bei denen der Weg das Ziel ist, nur ist das bei Rift in meinen Augen ganz klar nicht der Fall. 

Edit: Vanguard ... also ganz im Ernst. Ich habe selten ein so unglaublich unstimmiges und unfertiges MMO gespielt, wie den Scherbenhaufen namens Vanguard. Die Welt war lange Zeit leblos und tot (und ist es jetzt wohl auch noch), von Interaktion fehlte jede Spur und die Handlung sowie den roten Faden könnte selbst Culambo niemals finden. Und ich gehe noch einmal auf WoW ein. Als das Spiel rauskam war es ein verdammter Schlauch. Alle die etwas anderes behaupten haben nie Klassik gespielt.


----------



## Fjod (22. Januar 2011)

Der Weg ist das Ziel - sollte eigentlich in jedem Online-Rollenspiel gelten, im Idealfall. Und natürlich haben Spiele wie World of Warcraft oder Lord of the Rings einen Vorlauf von mehreren Jahren. Rift hätte aber eigentlich den Vorteil gehabt, dass man diese Fehler nun beobachten, aus ihnen lernen und beseitigen könnte. Was macht der Entwickler aber stattdessen? Man setzt den Spielern noch einfallslosere Sammel-Quests vor. Wenn sich dann letztlich nur Aufgaben aneinanderreihen, welche in die Kategorie "Töte 10 davon und 10 davon" fallen, grenzt das für mich schon an beabsichtigen Grind. Den gibt es natürlich in jedem Spiel, es kommt aber immer darauf an, wie und womit etwas präsentiert wird. Die Möglichkeiten wären vielfältig gewesen, schon allein in Punkto kreativer Questtexte, die spannend sind und den Spieler bei Laune halten, weil er wissen möchte wie es weitergeht. Wenn Rift im Endgame nun mit Abwechslungs auftrumpfen könnte, wäre dieser eintönige Levelprozess auch schnell vergessen und würde nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen, aber natürlich ist die Kost auch hier wieder altbewährt. 

Es leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, weshalb Du nun nach Ausreden für die Einfallslosigkeit des Entwicklers suchst.


----------



## Kizna (22. Januar 2011)

Fjod schrieb:


> Es leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, weshalb Du nun nach Ausreden für die Einfallslosigkeit des Entwicklers suchst.



Es leuchtet mir nicht ein warum du so verzweifelt versuchst das Spiel schlecht zu machen. Kreativer Questtext hin oder her. 90 Prozent der Leute lesen sich keine Questtexte durch. Mir ist schon klar, dass Rift kein GW2 ist, in dem die Geschichte unglaublich schön und interaktiv erzählt wird, nur ein gesamtes Spiel anhand der ersten Stunden zu beurteilen ist eben nicht richtig. Wir können die Diskusion gerne weiterführen, wenn es Richtung Level 50 geht. Solltest du recht behalten und auch am Ende ist alles einfallsloser Einheitsbrei, dann werde ich mich gerne deiner Meinung anschließen, nur bis dahin argumentiere ich für Rift.


----------



## Mandalar (22. Januar 2011)

Mir leuchtet es auch nicht ein, warum Fjod und BoldarBlood das Spiel zwanghaft schlechtreden müssen und versuchen hier alle zu bekehren, bis ihre Meinung von allen geteilt wird. Naja sei´s drum.

Des Weiteren scheinen hier auch einige mit einer Kristallkugel ausgestattet zu sein. Bisher hat noch keiner das Endgame gesehen - Mal davon ausgehend, dass wir hier keine Alpha Tester im Forum haben.

Ich für meinen Teil kenne nur den Content bis Level 27 aus der Beta und der hat mir insoweit sehr gut gefallen. Daher hab ich mir das Spiel bestellt und werde Rift ne Chance geben.

Edith - Ach ja ganz vergessen, bekommen wir nen Rift Subforum ? ^^


----------



## Fjod (22. Januar 2011)

Wieso schlechtreden? Ich nahm an, wir befinden uns hier in einem normalen Diskussions-Thread. Wenn dabei lediglich positive Stimmen und Lobpreisungen erwünscht sind und etwas Negatives direkt ausgeblendet wird, sagt das doch schon sehr viel über die Einstellung aus. Wie bereits auf einer anderen Seite geschrieben, muss das niemand glauben und jeder darf und kann sich zur Veröffentlichung dann selbst von vorhandenen/eben nicht vorhandenen Qualitäten überzeugen.


----------



## Mandalar (22. Januar 2011)

Nun Fjod, wenn man Deine Posts durchliest, kann man halt nur zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Du RIFT schlechtredest.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nach den bisherigen Betas entschieden, das Spiel zumindest auszuprobieren. Das liegt sicher auch daran, dass der Unterhaltungswert von WOW nach ein paar Wochen Cata inwzsichen doch sehr beschränkt ist, mir die Betas von RIFT aber ne Menge Spass gemacht haben.

Dieser Blogeintrag triffts da ganz gut:


Geposted auf hxxp://horrifticintentions.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/why-should-a-wow-player-give-rift-a-shot/
Why Should a WoW Player Give Rift a Shot?
Posted on January 5, 2011 by brannagar

"Well, its been a big week of news so far! Starting with the confirmation of the release date of March 1st, the details of the pre-order program and details of the subscription prices. If that is not enough, Trion also decided to stir the pot a bit with a little commercial:

Yep, we certainly aren’t in Kansas anymore….or, rather, Azeroth.

So, why should WoW player’s even think of making the move to Rift? What will they see in Rift that they don’t see in WoW? I’ve seen this question asked a million times, from a million different blogs, forum posts and articles. For me, it comes down to one question:
Do you prefer Vanilla WoW over Current WoW?

If your answer is yes, then Rift may just be the game for you. Of course, its not quite as simple as that but that is a good starting point. Let’s take a look at what Rift offers over Blizzard‘s behemoth!

"Vanilla WoW": Oh, how I miss thee!
How do you like your world?

Gone are the days in which Azeroth was a busy world, filled with players running to and fro, completing quests and making the world alive. Now, most players sit in Iron Forge or Orgrimmar and wait for their next queue to pop. Rarely do player’s venture out into the world and when they do it is only to do very specific things. Gathering crafting mats and finishing a few daily quests are about the extent of player’s adventures into the outside world of Azeroth. Cataclysm has seen an upturn in open-world content because everyone wants to see the new areas but once that newness fades, rest assured that players will head back into the comfy confines of their capitol cities and wait for the next battleground or Random Dungeon Finder pop.

By contrast, Rift is full of life in the outside world. Players are running around everywhere. Completing quests, doing Rifts, fighting off invasions. The world of Telara is a busy place. Yes, it is less convenient than the WoW Dungeon Finder but it is certainly more full of life. Instances are still done but they are done the old-fashioned way and because so much of the content of Telara is found in the open-world, it is a much busier place. If you miss that from WoW, Rift is your game.
How do you like your server community?

I remember the old days of WoW. I knew everyone on the server. I fought with them in instances, I fought against them in battlegrounds and I ganked them in the open-world. It was a fun time. Rivalries and alliances were built on the backs of our community. I knew what players were good when I needed a tank in Upper Blackrock Spire, I knew what player not to invite when I needed a healer for Stratholme. I came across a Horde player in my grinding spot and I knew immediately whether he was going to be a tough fight or not. Those days are gone. The server community in WoW is almost non-existent. The cross-server Dungeon Finder was the final nail in that coffin. Now, you are typically matched up with four people you don’t even know for an instance. Compared to yesteryear the server community is a fractured mess of what it used to be.

There are cross-server PvP Warfronts in Rift (which I could do without!) but no cross-server Dungeon Finder. By its very nature, Rift promotes a server community. The Rift invasions require the server to work together to hold them back. In many cases, an entire zone can be over-run without the server working together. Over time, alliances will form, rivalries will be fought. Its just the way Rift works. If you miss that from WoW, Rift is your game.
How do you like your PvP?

I remember the days of Goon Squad taking over the boat from Menethil Harbor to Theramore Isles. I remember the insane fights in Blackrock Mountain. I remember trying to kill Azuregos while Horde streamed into the area to prevent the kill. Those days are gone as well. World PvP in Azeroth is dead. Blizzard has done everything they can to insure that. Guards are everywhere. Flying mounts insure that you don’t have to fight unless you have the advantage. Phasing insures that even when there are players out in the open-world, they may not even be able to see each other. The Random Dungeon Finder insures that no one is fighting outside of instances. World PvP has degenerated into the occasional gank while you are finishing up dailies or gathering crafting mats.

Oh, but in Rift the chance to World PvP is abundant. Because more players are running around, more opportunity exists for PvP fights. PvP happens constantly. Players who were attempting to close a Rift, break off to engage the opposing faction. Raid Rifts are a good source of loot and players will come from all over to get their share….and make sure you don’t get yours! World PvP is alive and well in Rift. If you miss that from WoW, Rift is your game.
What else do you like?

There are many other reasons to play Rift over WoW. Do you want to see a game in which Dynamic content can expand and take over a zone. In which you have to fight off massive bosses to gain back control of your zone? Rift has that. WoW does not.

Do you want to see a game in which you can be almost anything you can think of? A tank one second, a healer the next and DPS after that. WoW has that in Druid and Paladins. Rift has that everywhere. Do you want a game in which you can pick from multiple talent trees and build a character to your strengths? Rift has that and with a lot more control than WoW.

Do you want a game in which the graphics don’t look like they were made on Fisher Price computers? A game that not only has nice graphics but, in most cases, can support 150+ players and multiple mobs fighting at once? If you think WoW has that, I encourage you to jump into a Tol Barad or Winterspring fight sometime! Rift does have that and the performance is getting better with each patch.

So, what does Rift have that WoW does not? A lot, my friend. A lot.

Nope, we aren’t in Azeroth anymore!"


----------



## Fjod (22. Januar 2011)

Mandalar schrieb:


> Nun Fjod, wenn man Deine Posts durchliest, kann man halt nur zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Du RIFT schlechtredest.



Dieser Ansicht darfst du gern sein. Ebenso, wie ich dir eine eigene Meinung zugestehe und diese akzeptiere, erwarte ich das Gleiche im Umkehrschluss aber auch. Gut, dass wir noch immer in einer Welt leben, in der Kritik offen ausgesprochen und publik gemacht werden darf. Wenn du berechtige Punkte vorbringen kannst, dass meine angesprochenen Kritikpunkte ungerechtfertigt und haltlos sind, überdenke ich mein bisherigen Urteil gern noch einmal. Bis dahin werde ich meine Bedenken aber weiterhin deutlich machen.


----------



## Harwulf (22. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab da kein Problem mit wenn einer ein Spiel nicht mag soll er es nicht spielen und er kann dann auch klar sagen wieso er es nicht mag. Was mich ein wenig stört sind dann so Behauptungen wie das Spiel wird das ist sicher.. usw... 

Wie bereits erwähnt als ob man das Endgame kennen würde.

Mag ja sein das es dann wirklich so sein wird aber wenn man in die Zukunft sehen kann, sollte man nicht in einem Forum posten, sondern sich vor eine Kristallkugel setzen und dafür 9,95 Euro nehmen^^.

Ich jedenfalls bin von Rift so wie es in der Beta läuft weiterhin begeistert. Behaupte aber nicht das ich das im Endgame immer noch sein werde.

vg harwulf


----------



## Fjod (22. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht habe ich ja tatsächlich schon mehr vom Spiel gesehen, als der Masse vergönnt war, wer weiß das schon. Aber auch so konnten Betaspieler bereits 25 von 50 Level (demnächst 30, also fast 2/3 des Levelweges) spielen. Das sollte im Grunde ausreichend sein, um sich ein allgemeines Urteil über das Spiel erlauben zu können, schließlich ist der Levelprozess ein wichtiger Bestantteil eines MMO. Und selbst Aussichten auf Endgame und Zukunft sollten von dieser Position aus möglich sein.


----------



## BoldarBlood (23. Januar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> Also ich hab da kein Problem mit wenn einer ein Spiel nicht mag soll er es nicht spielen und er kann dann auch klar sagen wieso er es nicht mag. Was mich ein wenig stört sind dann so Behauptungen wie das Spiel wird das ist sicher.. usw...
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt als ob man das Endgame kennen würde.
> 
> ...



aussagen wie "man könne das spiel noch nicht beurteilen, weil man ja noch nicht das alles vom spiel gesehen hat", sind generell nur ausflüchte von leuten, die wissen wie schlecht es um das jeweilige spiel steht, die das aber nicht zugeben möchten und stattdessen lieber vagen hoffnungen nach besserung nachhängen. 

wer sich im genre auskennt, schon seit jahren sowas zockt, der kann auch in der levelrange bis 25 das spiel richtig beurteilen. schließlich sind alle infos im netz vorhanden und es gibt so kurz vor release keine überraschungen mehr. 

sicherlich steht es jedem frei zu erwarten, das sich das spiel später noch komplett ändern wird. die vergangenheit hat bis jetzt jedoch immer gezeigt, das sich diese leute etwas vor machen. so war es zb bei aoc, bei warhammer, bei aion und vielen anderen titeln. am anfang wird man angegifstet, wenn man mängel am spiel anspricht und nach ein paar monaten will es niemand mehr spielen und auch nichts mehr über die einstige meinung hören^^


----------



## Azddel (23. Januar 2011)

Hier herrscht die Meinung vor, die Boldar-Meinung wenn ich so sagen darf, dass es _ein_ Richtig und _ein_ Falsch gibt. Gibt es aber nicht. Es gibt immer viele Facetten von richtig und falsch.

Und es wird hier geradezu so getan, als seien alle Spiele, die in den letzten Jahren als WoW-Killer apostrophiert wurden, vollkommen für die Schüssel.

Rein auf die Abonenntenzahlen bezogen womöglich richtig. Aber spiegeln die den Spielspaß wider?

Ich z.B. habe immer noch viel Freude an Warhammer oder an DAOC. Ersteres ist ja in vielen Augen das prototypische Verkackprojekt. Warum? Weil es Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hat. Wessen Erwartungen? Und wie genau sahen die aus? WoW mit Kollisionsabfrage? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass Erwartungshaltungen Gift sind für die eigene Zufriedenheit. Was nicht heißen soll, dass man seine Ansprüche herunterschrauben soll. Aber Ansprüche sind individuell. Und wenn meine Ansprüche nicht erfüllt werden, lege ich die entsprechende Sache ad acta. Ich weiß aber auch, dass andere Leute andere Ansprüche haben und vielleicht Sachen ganz toll finden, die ich ablehne.

Daher macht es auch wenig Sinn, Sachen von sich zu geben wie "Wer das Genre kennt, der wird wissen, dass das Spiel ein Fail wird." Das lässt sich eben - abgesehen von Spielen, die tatsächlich Mindeststandards missachten oder grobe Spielbarkeitsfehler ausweisen - eben nur individuell beurteilen.

Daher kommen mir die Bekehrungsversuche, von beiden Seiten, immer ein wenig lustig vor. Irgendwann werden sie unangenehm.


----------



## garnelenboss (23. Januar 2011)

Naja habe es bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt warte aber gespannt auf den 25. da ich einen VIP Key abbekommen konnte , ich versteh aber nicht warum Leute sagen Kopie, Kopie! Alle MMORPG`s haben nun mal das selbe Spielprinzip und nur weil es in einem anderen MMO schon vorhanden ist wollt ihr das Feature lieber gar nicht? WoW wurde auch immer schlechter vorallen weil alle Klassen jetzt das selbe können nur sich hinter der Fähigkeit n anderer Name versteckt.. Habe selber WoW seit mitte BC gespielt und habe vor kurzem aufgehört und das was ich von RIFT bis jetzt gelesen / geschaut habe gefällt mir auf jedenfall schon recht gut(und ich habe kaum negative Sachen gelesen) und ich würde auch sagen das es min. so viele Spieler wie Aion bekommt .. ich finde nur schade das solche MMORPG`s in zb. den news untergehen wenn es auch um WoW geht da WoW mit 15 ( ? ) Mio. Spieler sich doch von Aion etc recht deutlich abhebt


----------



## Wizkid (23. Januar 2011)

Interessant ist die Tatsache das oftmals Spieler von WoW neue MMOs schlechtreden. Was sie sich davon versprechen, weiß ich bis heute nicht.
Es ist ähnlich wie bei XBox vs PS3. Ich hab das Gefühl, das man immer einen Glaubenskrieg anfangen muß. Das andere Spiele neben den eigenem nicht toleriert werden.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die Beta und da jetzt recht viele einen Betakey haben, bin ich mal auf die neuen Meinungen gespannt.
Meine halbe Lotro Sippe hat jedenfalls auch ein Key und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie deren Feedback ist. Viele sind nämlich alles andere als Freunde von WoW und Rift soll ja in die gleiche Richtung gehen.

Im übrigen fand ich das Interview recht gut und trifft größtenteils meine Meinung. Ich hatte ja selbst geschrieben, das nach 2 Wochen schon wieder die Luft raus war.
Insgesamt wirkt Cataclysm wie Facelifting auf mich. Die alten Gebiete wurden restauriert, aber wirklich inhaltlich viel neuer Content ist nicht da.
Ich bin derzeit viel am Twinken und ich sehe wirklich selten andere Spieler. Es ist so, wie er im Interview geschrieben hat. Die Spieler warten nur noch darauf, daß sie aufs nächste Schlachtfeld oder die nächste Instanz gehen können.

Da finde ich ein Schritt zurück nicht verkehrt, wenn zumindest ein Spieler zur Instanz reisen muß, um die Party zu rufen.
Leider soll es ja auch bei Rift zu viele Reisepunkt(Flugpunkte geben).


----------



## Feliah55 (23. Januar 2011)

Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, soll es in Rift pro Gebiet ein Portal geben. Flugpunkte oder Fliegen wird es - gottseidank - nicht geben. Sonst wäre die Welt ja in Nullkommanix so tot wie WoW jetzt ist. Da hocken ja alle nur noch in den Hauptstädten auf den Dächern wie die Tauben inner Innenstadt hier :-)


----------



## Feliah55 (23. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> aussagen wie "man könne das spiel noch nicht beurteilen, weil man ja noch nicht das alles vom spiel gesehen hat", sind generell nur ausflüchte von leuten, die wissen wie schlecht es um das jeweilige spiel steht, die das aber nicht zugeben möchten und stattdessen lieber vagen hoffnungen nach besserung nachhängen.




Hmm, was soll man dazu sagen. Ich glaub ich hab selten so was dämliches gelesen !

Also jede Relativierung Deiner Kritik sind dann "GENERELL NUR AUSFLÜCHTE von Fanboys", wenn ich dich recht verstehe. Das ist ja echt mal tolerant und gar nicht überheblich. Und einfach ists auch noch, weil Du ja generell und damit pauschal immer recht hast. Glückwunsch dafür.

Liest Du Dir auch mal durch, was Du hier so postest ?
Mein Tip, nochmal durchlesen und dabei Gehirn einschalten...


----------



## Mandalar (23. Januar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Hier herrscht die Meinung vor, die Boldar-Meinung wenn ich so sagen darf, dass es _ein_ Richtig und _ein_ Falsch gibt. Gibt es aber nicht. Es gibt immer viele Facetten von richtig und falsch.
> 
> Und es wird hier geradezu so getan, als seien alle Spiele, die in den letzten Jahren als WoW-Killer apostrophiert wurden, vollkommen für die Schüssel.
> 
> ...




Ich denke auch das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss und vor allem auch kann, welches Spiel für ihn das richtige ist. Das richtig oder falsch Prinzip greift hier eben nicht, weil jeder doch sehr unterschiedliche Auffasungen von einem guten Spiel hat. Danke für Deinen Post Azddel.

Umso mehr wurmts mich dann aber auch, dass hier ein "Boldar" ansagt was richtig und was falsch sei.

Mich freut dagegen, dass ja wohl doch Viele in der Lage sind, sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden und sich die Zeit nehmen ein Spiel - in diesem Fall Rift - auszutesten. Genügend Vip Keys schwirren ja nun rum für die Beta ab Dienstag.


----------



## Takamatsu (23. Januar 2011)

ich freu mich einfach auf rift. und wenn ich nach drei monaten oder nem halben jahr keine lust mehr habe, dann ist es halt so und ich werd was anderes antesten. 

ich werds einfach austesten.


----------



## BoldarBlood (23. Januar 2011)

Feliah55 schrieb:


> Hmm, was soll man dazu sagen. Ich glaub ich hab selten so was dämliches gelesen !
> 
> Also jede Relativierung Deiner Kritik sind dann "GENERELL NUR AUSFLÜCHTE von Fanboys", wenn ich dich recht verstehe.



nein, das verstehst du nicht recht. diese aussage bezog sich nur auf den dort genannten punkt. davon abgesehen ist meine aussage absolut zutreffend.


----------



## Rojan (23. Januar 2011)

"prototypisches Verkackprojekt" ist mein Begriff des Monats, danke dafür 

---------------

ich binauf neue meinungen auch gespannt. will da jetzt auch nicht weiter öl ins feuer giessen, alle pro-argumente sind ja sowieso pauschalisiert falsch, nicht wahr boldar? =)
eine sache allerdings finde ich doch ein bisschen waghalsig: man kann nach 2/3 levelprozess KORREKTE und ENDGÜLTIGE aussagen bzgl. des endgames treffen? was denn das für eine kristallkugellogik.
kann mir doch kein mensch erzählen, dass ich bei wow mit lvl 35-45 in kloster, maraudon oder uldaman auch nur ne ahnung davon hätte wie das endgame mit lvl 60 in bwl oder aq40 aussieht? ich hab selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## Fjod (23. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> eine sache allerdings finde ich doch ein bisschen waghalsig: man kann nach 2/3 levelprozess KORREKTE und ENDGÜLTIGE aussagen bzgl. des endgames treffen? was denn das für eine kristallkugellogik.
> kann mir doch kein mensch erzählen, dass ich bei wow mit lvl 35-45 in kloster, maraudon oder uldaman auch nur ne ahnung davon hätte wie das endgame mit lvl 60 in bwl oder aq40 aussieht? ich hab selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.



Vielleicht hättest du meinen Beitrag etwas genauer lesen müssen, dann hättest du nämlich auch gesehen, dass ich vom allgemeinen Betatester sprach und nicht von mir im Speziellen. Aber ich bleibe auch weiterhin dabei: im Grunde sollte bereits diese Stufe ausreichend sein, um ein Urteil über gewisse Aspekte wagen zu können. Wo wären wir denn, wenn man erst jedes MMO bis zum Maximallevel spielen muss, um sich eine Einschätzung über die Qualitäten und das Endspiel erlauben zu dürfen. Und da Rift in jeder Hinsicht Genre-typisch geraten ist, trifft dies selbstverständlich auch auf Raids und Instanzen zu. Würde Trion hier mit einer Weltneuheit aufwarten, hätten sie dies auch schon für die allgemeine Masse kenntlich gemacht.


----------



## BoldarBlood (24. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> ich binauf neue meinungen auch gespannt. will da jetzt auch nicht weiter öl ins feuer giessen, alle pro-argumente sind ja sowieso pauschalisiert falsch, nicht wahr boldar? =)
> eine sache allerdings finde ich doch ein bisschen waghalsig: man kann nach 2/3 levelprozess KORREKTE und ENDGÜLTIGE aussagen bzgl. des endgames treffen? was denn das für eine kristallkugellogik.
> kann mir doch kein mensch erzählen, dass ich bei wow mit lvl 35-45 in kloster, maraudon oder uldaman auch nur ne ahnung davon hätte wie das endgame mit lvl 60 in bwl oder aq40 aussieht? ich hab selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.



keine korrekten und endgültigen aussagen, aber dennoch eine stimmige tendenz. GERADE WEIL man durch breit gefasste erfahrungen weiß, wie sich der unterschied von lowlevelinstanzen und highlevelinstanzen in wow und wow clones verhält, kann man das bei rift auch jetzt schon beurteilen. sicher ist das für jemand der nicht sonderlich viel erfahrung mit dem genre im allgemeinen hat schwer nachzuvollziehen. als jemand der seit 12 jahren exessiv online spielt, können ich und andere das aber sehr wohl.


----------



## Kizna (24. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> keine korrekten und endgültigen aussagen, aber dennoch eine stimmige tendenz. GERADE WEIL man durch breit gefasste erfahrungen weiß, wie sich der unterschied von lowlevelinstanzen und highlevelinstanzen in wow und wow clones verhält, kann man das bei rift auch jetzt schon beurteilen. sicher ist das für jemand der nicht sonderlich viel erfahrung mit dem genre im allgemeinen hat schwer nachzuvollziehen. als jemand der seit 12 jahren exessiv online spielt, können ich und andere das aber sehr wohl.




Dürfte ich ein Wort in den Raum werfen? Wobei nein, sind ja drei.

Age of Conan.

Und hier jetzt bitte gut und nachvollziehbar argumentieren wie man anhand des vor drei Jahren verhunzten Startes feststellen konnte, dass es irgendwann ein klasse und unglaublich stimmiges MMO sein wird. Ah und wenn möglich bitte nicht von 12 Jahren Erfahrung sprechen. Denn Erfahrung ist noch lange kein Grund sich für Neues zu verschliesen und es direkt in eine Schublade einzusortieren. Psychologisch gesehen wird das als Alltagstheorie bezeichnet und hilft dem Menschen im Leben klar zu kommen. Allerdings für alles offen zu sein und sich eben nicht von schon gesehenen beinflussen zu lassen, das macht meiner Meinung nach den wirklich guten Tester aus.


----------



## BoldarBlood (24. Januar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Dürfte ich ein Wort in den Raum werfen? Wobei nein, sind ja drei.
> 
> Age of Conan.
> 
> Und hier jetzt bitte gut und nachvollziehbar argumentieren wie man anhand des* vor drei Jahren* verhunzten Startes feststellen konnte, dass es irgendwann ein klasse und unglaublich stimmiges MMO sein wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also bist du der meinung, man könne rift erst beurteilen, wenn man drei jahre lang dafür bezahlt hat, obwohl es über die 3 jahre hinweg nichts taugt? die "argumente" der fanboys werden echt immer abstruser.^^

wenn ein spiel erst nach grob drei jahren brauchbar ist, dann ist es zum release SCHROTT. drei jahre... in der zeit entwickeln andere firmen komplette spiele.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2011)

@BoldarBlood: Eine Frage: Wenn ich Rift mag, bin ich dann ein Fanboy, ein Lemming, einer, der noch nie ein MMO gespielt hat oder ohne Geschmack?


----------



## Kizna (24. Januar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erstens beziehe ich die drei Jahre auf den Release und nicht auf die Zeit die gebraucht wurde um das Spiel brauchbar zu machen. Das war knapp ein Jahr. Zweitens mich als Fanboy zu beschimpfen ist so ungefähr das lustigste was ihr hier in den letzten paar Wochen gelesen habe. Weil ich also ein Spiel teste und es momentan gegenüber deiner negativen Meinung als gut empfinde, bin ich also ein Fanboy? Anders gesagt, alle Autoren und Redakteure von Spielzeitschrieften, die bisher Rift als gutes Spiel anerkannt haben aufgrund vom dem was sie gesehen haben und nicht aufgrund von dem was vieleicht sein könnte sind alles Fanboys? So funktioniert guter Redaktionismus leider nicht. Das was du hier schreibst ist maximal Bild-Niveau und die darf sich aufgrund des Lügengehaltes in ihrem Schmierblatt nicht mal mehr Zeitung nennen. Drittens habe ich selber keine drei Jahre Age of Conan gespielt. Solltest du allerdings meinen Beitrag gelesen und verstanden haben, so müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich damit nur eines deiner Argumente entkräftet habe. Denn entgegen aller Erwartungen hat es AoC zurück ins Leben geschaft. Aber das dürfte dir als Spielkenner natürlich von Anfang an kein Geheimnis gewessen sein, denn MMO ist ja MMO und man sieht direkt in den ersten zehn Stunden anhand der Level 10 Schweine welche Strategie der Endboss im schwersten Raiddungeon benötigt.

Jup Gratulation BoldarBlood. Du hast es geschaft, dass ich einen Troll fütter. Passiert mir auch nicht oft


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @BoldarBlood: Eine Frage: Wenn ich Rift mag, bin ich dann ein Fanboy, ein Lemming, einer, der noch nie ein MMO gespielt hat oder ohne Geschmack?


ich würde sagen, du bist dann einer der entweder noch nie ein mmog gespielt hat, oder einer der wenig erfahrung mit mmogs (von wow clones mal abgesehen) hat und daher das kurzfristig erlebte noch nicht so zu bewerten weiß, wie er es in 1-2 monaten nach release tun würde. 

generell gesagt kann man derzeit exakt das gleiche mit rift erleben, wie kurz vom euro-release von aion. das spiel wurde hochgeredet, ohne das es dafür einen echten grund gab. wer sich im genre auskennt, wußte schon wie es enden würde und so ist es ja auch gekommen. gleiches gilt für rift. viel wind um nichts.


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erstens beziehe ich die drei Jahre auf den Release und nicht auf die Zeit die gebraucht wurde um das Spiel brauchbar zu machen. Das war knapp ein Jahr.


ende letzten jahres fing es an sich zu bessern. drei jahre kommen - wie erwähnt - also "grob geschätzt" hin. 



Kizna schrieb:


> Zweitens mich als Fanboy zu beschimpfen ist so ungefähr das lustigste was ihr hier in den letzten paar Wochen gelesen habe. Weil ich also ein Spiel teste und es momentan gegenüber deiner negativen Meinung als gut empfinde, bin ich also ein Fanboy?


da du deine meinung nicht mit echten argumenten (zb warum das spiel was taugt) belegen kannst.... ja.



Kizna schrieb:


> Anders gesagt, alle Autoren und Redakteure von Spielzeitschrieften, die bisher Rift als gutes Spiel anerkannt haben aufgrund vom dem was sie gesehen haben und nicht aufgrund von dem was vieleicht sein könnte sind alles Fanboys?


spielezeitschriften finanzieren sich durch werbeanzeigen. bewerten sie spiele schlecht, bekommen sie vom publisher kein geld. so einfach ist das. es gab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen brauchbaren test von deutschen spielemagazinen zu einem mmog. die ausländischen medien sind da ncoh extremer, da sie viel näher an die industrie gebunden sind. so wunderte die 100% wertung von gamespy zu warhammer damals keineswegs...



Kizna schrieb:


> So funktioniert guter Redaktionismus leider nicht. Das was du hier schreibst ist maximal Bild-Niveau und die darf sich aufgrund des Lügengehaltes in ihrem Schmierblatt nicht mal mehr Zeitung nennen.


was ich schreibe ist meine meinung. eine meinung die im laufe der jahre bei sowas immer (!) richtig lag. 



Kizna schrieb:


> Drittens habe ich selber keine drei Jahre Age of Conan gespielt. Solltest du allerdings meinen Beitrag gelesen und verstanden haben, so müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich damit nur eines deiner Argumente entkräftet habe. Denn entgegen aller Erwartungen hat es AoC zurück ins Leben geschaft.


entkräftet hast du damit gar nichts. nach 3 jahren konstantem fall, stiegen die zahlen ende 2010 erstmalig wieder auf 125k. das zeigt nur, das die entwickler es nach 3 jahren zusätzlicher entwicklungszeit endlich schafften, ein brauchbares spiel zu entwickeln. wenn du also rift angesichten seines extrem öden 08/15 designs 3 jahre davon laufende kunden profezeist, was letztendlich die einzig zulässige schlußfolgerung deines beispiels ist, dann ist das schon ein herbes eigentor


----------



## Rojan (25. Januar 2011)

time will show. entweder setz ich in 6 monaten ein qft unter deinen post, oder ein haha. 

btw: wir haben ein unterforum bekommen. danke zam =)


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

Rojan schrieb:


> time will show. entweder setz ich in 6 monaten ein qft unter deinen post, oder ein haha.



abgemacht! 6 monate! und ich bestehe darauf! 

wobei ich glaube, das die erste server-zusammenlegung in etwa 9 monaten kommen wird.


----------



## Deadwool (25. Januar 2011)

omg ... BoldarBlood ist zurück. Wie haben wir ihn geliebt, damals in der closed Beta von Warhammer. Das Spiel hätte eine so grossartige Zukunft gehabt, hätte Mythic bloss auf ihn gehört.


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> omg ... BoldarBlood ist zurück. Wie haben wir ihn geliebt, damals in der closed Beta von Warhammer. Das Spiel hätte eine so grossartige Zukunft gehabt, hätte Mythic bloss auf ihn gehört.



hey, du mußt wenigstens zugeben, das ich einer der wenigen war, die den niedergang des spiels voraus gesagt hatten


----------



## Andryxa (25. Januar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> omg ... BoldarBlood ist zurück. Wie haben wir ihn geliebt, damals in der closed Beta von Warhammer. Das Spiel hätte eine so grossartige Zukunft gehabt, hätte Mythic bloss auf ihn gehört.


Na damit bestätigst du doch nur das er eigentlich recht hat.


----------



## Deadwool (25. Januar 2011)

Es gibt kein richtig oder falsch bei sowas. Die einen wollen das Spiel so, die anderen wollen es anders haben. Ob es schlussendlich erfolgreicher geworden wäre, wenn man es anders gemacht hätte weiss niemand.


----------



## Wizkid (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn man jedes neue MMO schlecht macht, ist es nicht schwer mal einen Treffer zu erlangen.
Im übrigen hat er ja noch das Thema: "Rift will fail" eröffnet.
Womit er von mir den Troll des Monats Titel erlangt.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du Dir davon versprichst, alles schlecht zu reden, aber ich finds traurig das es weiterhin User wie Dich gibt.
Es ist schwer etwas zu erschaffen, aber leicht alles mies zu machen.
Vor allem find ich es echt Banane Hypothesen über das fertige Spiel aufzustellen, da Du bisher nur Fragmente der Beta gespielt hast.

Aber wie gesagt, heute Abend startet wieder eine Beta und deutlich mehr User hier werden sich ein Bild machen können und dann wird es noch mal Feedback geben.


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

> Im übrigen hat er ja noch das Thema: "Rift will fail" eröffnet.


ich hatte nur nicht gesehen, das dieser thread hier ebenfalls in dieses forum verschoben wurde 



Wizkid schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, heute Abend startet wieder eine Beta und deutlich mehr User hier werden sich ein Bild machen können und dann wird es noch mal Feedback geben.


die vergangenen betas waren auch schon für die breite masse offen. jeder der einen aktuellen key eine promoaktion zur jeweiligen phase eingeben hatte, kam auch rein. für die nächste brauchte man dann wieder einen neuen key. dazu kommen dann noch die ganzen leute mit vip key und die tester, der kompletten version, die derzeit auf einem anderen server läuft. es gibt also ausreichend infoquellen aus der beta.


----------



## Mandalar (25. Januar 2011)

Naja nun gebt dem Troll nicht noch mehr Futter. Einfach ignorieren. Dann hören solche "beep" Leute von selbst auf.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

ist natürlich immer sehr einfach - wenn die argumente ausgehen, dann wird der andere als troll abgestempelt.


----------



## Mandalar (25. Januar 2011)

In Deinem Fall ist das sehr einfach. Ich verweise da nur auf Dein intelektuelles Glanzstück. Den "Rift will fail" Einzeiler-Thread. Da hab ich dann auch wirklich keine Argumente mehr. ^^


----------



## BoldarBlood (25. Januar 2011)

Mandalar schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall ist das sehr einfach. Ich verweise da nur auf Dein intelektuelles Glanzstück. Den "Rift will fail" Einzeiler-Thread. Da hab ich dann auch wirklich keine Argumente mehr. ^^



und dennoch habe ich es in diesem einzeiler geschafft, zwei argumente mehr für meine ansicht zu nennen als du hier.


----------



## Wizkid (25. Januar 2011)

So, ich erlaube mir mal jetzt ein erstes Feedback nach 2 Stunden Testspielzeit zu geben.
Die erste halbe Stunde empfand ich als alles andere als schön. Die Bewegung wirkte irgendwie langsam und für den Beginn, ging es mir ein Tick zu hektisch los.

Dann wurde das Spiel aber stetig besser. Bei der großen Auswahl der Klassen war ich praktisch erst mal erschlagen und fasziniert. 
Für Spieler die gerne mit Klassen und Talentbäumen rumspielen, ist es ein Traum.

Generell ist überall was los. Man befindet sich egal wo man ist, in einer riesigen Schlacht.
Ich finde den Vergleich zu WoW absolut verkehrt. Ok, die Spielmechanik erinnert sehr stark an WoW. Ja selbst die Chatkürzel sind identisch. 
Aber das Feeling an sich, geht eindeutig in Richtung DaoC und Warhammer Online!

Nach dem Tutorial kamen die ersten richtig guten Erfahrungen. Die Brücke und die Landschaft an sich, sieht klasse aus.
Die Rifts sind nett und sind praktisch identisch mit den Public Events bei WAR.
Die Eroberungsangriffe der Goblins empfand ich als genial. Schlecht war nur das Balancing. Ich war mit meinen Leuten Stufe 9. Der Weg zum nächsten Questgeber führte aber an Stufe 15 Mobs des Events vorbei, die einfach zu mächtig waren.
Wir fanden aber keine Quests mehr im Gebiet für Level 9. Was folgte war die Pflicht erst mal zu grinden oder mit der Masse der anderen Spieler sich an die heftigen Goblins zu wagen.

Nach 2 Stunden waren die Server dann aber auch schon wieder für ne halbe Stunde down.

Die Grafik konnte gefallen, riss mich bisher aber nicht vom Hocker mit wenigen Ausnahmen(die zerstörte Brücke war super).
Mit den Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra ist Rift wirklich sehenswert was die Effekte angeht.

Ich und meine Lotro Sippe haben jedenfalls Bock auf mehr.
Vom Feeling war es für mich wie die spaßigen Anfangszonen bei WAR. Ich hoffe jedoch, daß es im Gegensatz zu WAR auch lustig bleibt.

Mal schauen, wies in den höheren Stufen wird und ob PvP Spass macht.


----------



## MrGimbel (26. Januar 2011)

Okay, Rift erfindet MMOs nicht neu, trotzdem war ich angenehm überrascht. Gute (zügige) Questführung und auch, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten, recht abwechslungsreich. Tolle Inszenierung (ganz schön viel Krawall)
Paar Schwachpunkte, die mir so auf die schnelle einfallen:
- Gegneranwahl per Tab nicht optimal (reagiert etwas zu langsam und erwischt nicht immer den Gegner, den man eigentlich haben möchte)
- Buffs werden nur angezeigt, wenn man sich selbst ins Target nimmt
- seltsame Sprung- bzw Fallgeschwindigkeit (wie schon in WoW)

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, meine Freizeit zwischen AoC und Rift aufzuteilen


----------



## Caitiff (26. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt erstmal zwei Klassen angetestet aber bisher taugts mir noch nicht. Finde die Grafik irgendwie nicht harmonisch. Woran genau es liegt kann ich aber noch nicht festmachen.
Vom Spielsystem sehe ich eigentlich keine großen Unterschiede zu wow... ist für mich so eine Mischung aus WAR, Aion und wow... bisher hats mich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber es ist ja noch beta und wir sind ja auch noch ganz am anfang...

bin ja mal gespannt. Heute erst noch meine Urheberrechtsklausur schreiben und danach mal ne Runde durchnerden ^^


----------



## Wizkid (26. Januar 2011)

Ich war gestern nach dem Patch noch mal drin und es verging sehr viel Zeit.
Mittlerweile bin ich begeistert von Rift. Die Kämpfe machen einfach richtig Spass auch wenn sie das Rad nicht neu erfinden.
Sie fühlen sich zumindest dynamisch an, was vielleicht an den gelungenen Animationen liegt.

Die Landschaften sind wunderschön. Ich hab endlich mal wieder ein MMO, wo es Spass macht, einfach mal auf Erkundungstour zu gehen.
Das letzte Mal hatte ich so ein Feeling bei Everquest 2. Jemand schrieb, das jeder kleine Ort vollgestopft ist mit Questmops, dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Als ich mich nach Sanctum begab, hielt ich mich dort in der Umgebung für längere Zeit auf und hatte fast gar keinen Kampf.

Das coolste Feature bisher sind die dynamischen Events, wo die Gegner die Städte angreifen.
Schaut man zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf die Map, sieht man von wo die Gegnerwellen kommen und in welche Richtung es sie zieht und es sind extrem viele.
Das bringt dann wirkliches Schlachtenfeeling, obwohl es ja eher mehrere kleine Scharmützel sind.
Da gab es Momente wo ich dachte, das ich mal schnell ein Spawnpunkt schließen könnte, als plötzlich ne größere Gruppe von Gegner vorbeikam, auf dem Weg zur Stadt und ich mich freiwillig versteckte.

Die KI ist im übrigen auch ordentlich. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen MMOs greifen Gegner dich nur an, wenn sie dich auch sehen. Ich stand beispielsweise unter einem Steg. Über mir befand sich ein Sumpfwesen(welches echt witzig animiert ist) und
ignorierte mich. Während ich unentdeckt blieb, wurde mein Gildenpartner angegriffen, als er in seine Sichtweite lief.

Das PvP auf den Schlachtfeldern war hingegen so gewöhnlich wie bei anderen MMOs.
Ich denke das es eher interessant wird, wenn man einen hochstufigen Helden hat, weil es dann die wildesten Klassenkombinationen geben wird, bei den Spielern.

Nach ca 6 Stunden Spielzeit lief ich immer noch fast mit dem gleichen Equip rum. Erst nach einigen Quests bekam ich bessere Waffen. 
Ich fand das gut, weils vom Schwierigkeitsgrad die ganze Zeit richtig war. Es war nie zu leicht und man mußte sich schon ein wenig clever anstellen. 
Die Monster scheinen auch nur Gegenstände fallen zu lassen, die zu ihnen passen würden. Ich hab jedenfalls von Raubtieren nie eine Waffe oder ähnliches erhalten und find das gut.

Scheinbar macht in dem Spiel dann auch Crafting wieder Sinn, wenn man nur selten durch Mobs und Quests neues Equip bekommt.
Das Crafting selber ist aber langweilig wie bei WoW und Lotro. Rezept ausgesucht, Anzahl eingestellt und zurücklehnen.

Die Welt an sich gefällt mir auch. Ich hab seit langem mal wieder ausführlich die Questtexte gelesen und in die Welt versetzt.
Die NSCs unterhalten sich auch untereinander und man erfährt dadurch hier und da etwas über die Welt.
Auch war das Erlebnis witzig, als ich mich mit einer Anführerin in Sanctum unterhielt und plötzlich Wächter und Bürger im Kreis um mich stellten und mich bejubelten.

Die Konservativen Wächter haben schon was, aber der Anfang von den Skeptikern ist wirklich cool. Steampunk pur!
Wie bei Kotor wacht man in einen Tank auf. Was enorm stylish ist.
Hab jedenfalls lange nicht mehr so eine coole Eröffnung gehabt. 

Für eine Beta läuft das Spiel echt rund. Hier und da gibt es noch englische Texte, Übersetzungsfehler aber größere Bugs sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
Der einzige krasse Bug war diese heftige Invasion, wo die Spieler nichts mehr reissen konnten, was aber nach dem Patch eine Stunde später korrigiert wurde.
Verbessern könnten die meiner Meinung noch das Interface. Das sieht alles irgendwo noch nicht schön aus.

Momentan bereue ich die Bestellung der CE nicht und kann den Release kaum erwarten.


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2011)

6 Stunden Spielzeit und nicht das Equip gewechselt? 
Ich habe vielleicht 3 Stunden gespielt, 4 mal meine Zweihandwaffe gewechselt, restliches Equip mindestens einmal komplett ausgetauscht und meine momentane Plattenbrust ist von einer Wespe gedroppt 

Und wirklich clever muss man sich bei dem Kampfsystem nicht anstellen, Standard-Kost. Mob einzeln pullen, DoT(s) drauf, Punkte aufbauen und wieder vebrauchen. Mob tot. Aber ich bin ja auch erst Level 9, mal schauen wie es weitergeht


----------



## Caitiff (27. Januar 2011)

Also ich revidiere mal etwas... jetzt, nachn paar Stunden rumgezocke, find ich es eigentlich ganz passabel... steckt halt noch in den Betaschuhe aber hat durchaus potential und ich finds tatsächlich so gut, dass ich mir gleichma ein Sample für ne Review angefordert hab


----------



## Sin (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwar einen VIP Betakey, bin auch invited worden, kann aber gerade nicht testen, weil ich auf Geschäftsreise in Italien bin. 
Überlege die ganze zeit ob ich es mir holen soll oder nicht. 
Noch kann ich mir unter dem Spiel kaum was vorstellen, lese mir zwar diverse websites durch, aber so ganz schlau aus dem Spiel werde ich nicht.
Was ich bisher verstanden habe:

+ Es gibt 2 Fraktionen
+ Es gibt 4 verschiedene Grundklassen: Schwere Nahkämpfer, Heilerklassen, Leichte Nahkämpfer + Fernkämpfer, Magieklassen, diese sind dann nochmal unterteilt
	- Man kann bei denen dann innerhalb der Grundklasse noch in den subklassen rumwuseln.
	- Man hat Pro Char 3 Seelen zur Auswahl (Quasi talentbäume)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Ich sehe immer so vage Talentbuilds wo man einfach Punkte in alle 3 möglichen Bäume steckt. Warum wird nicht ein Baum konsequent geskillt und ein zweiter Baum halb, also warum 66 Punkte auf 3 unterschiedliche Bäume aufgeteilt? Ich finde die Finals in den Bäumen gar nicht mal so schlecht, mitnehmen würde ich sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kizna (27. Januar 2011)

Das Problem Sin ist, dass das Levelcap momentan auf Stufe 30 beschränkt ist. Heißt im Groben also, alle Talentbäume die über Stufe 30 hinausgehen sind nur theoretisch zu gebrauchen. Wie genau sich jetzt die höheren Fähigkeiten am Ende verhalten, kann keiner vorhersagen.


----------



## Sin (27. Januar 2011)

Danke Kiz,

Am liebsten würde ich ja einen Kantor spielen, aber den gibt es nicht in Rift  Eventuell baue ich mir einen selbst zusammen aus dem Schamanen + Irgendwas anderem, vorrausgesetzt es gibt nahkampfstäbe. Auffällig bei den ganzen ist aber, dass die Leute im Talenplaner die vollen 66 Punkte vergeben haben, also nicht auf Stufe 30 ausgelegt. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Man wählt die "Seelen?" ja nacheinander. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich z.B. erst Schamane wähle, dann später eine zweite Klasse, oder kann ich auch erst eine andere Klasse wählen und dann Schamane als zweites? Also quasi, die erste gewählte spezialisierung bekommt einen Attributsbonus oder ähnliches.


----------



## Wizkid (27. Januar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar einen VIP Betakey, bin auch invited worden, kann aber gerade nicht testen, weil ich auf Geschäftsreise in Italien bin.
> Überlege die ganze zeit ob ich es mir holen soll oder nicht.
> Noch kann ich mir unter dem Spiel kaum was vorstellen, lese mir zwar diverse websites durch, aber so ganz schlau aus dem Spiel werde ich nicht.
> Was ich bisher verstanden habe:
> ...



Das ging mir gestern beim spielen auch durch den Kopf und konzentrierte mich darauf mal auf einen Baum. Der Clou ist: Angenommen Du bist grad Stufe 20 und hast ca 26 Punkte zum verteilen. Dann kannst Du maximal 20 Punkte in einen Baum stecken.
Die restlichen 6 Punkte kannst/mußt Du praktisch in einen anderen Baum stecken. 
Das Rumprobieren mit den Seelen macht aber echt Laune.

Ich kann Dir Rift empfehlen. Von 6 Spielern aus meiner Lotrosippe sind alle 6 begeistert.
Ich versuch mich grad in der Beta etwas zu zügeln, weils immer wieder frustrierend ist, das man bei Release wieder bei Null anfängt, aber ich kann nicht.
Das Spiel hat irgendwie nie Leerlauf. Ich hab allein im Startgebiet gefühlte 100 Quests schon erledigt. Es nimmt irgendwie kein Ende.

Gestern gabs mal einen enormen Großangriff auf die Quecksilber Akademie und auf meinen Bildschirm waren mit Mobs ca 100 Leute an einen Platz und es hat bei mir nichts geruckelt.
Mich würde mal die Dynamik in einer Raidini interessieren. 
Weiß jemand schon, wie groß eine Raidgruppe sein wird?


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ich mich von einem freund der bereits in der Beta war/ist habe neugierig machen lassen, hab ich es mit einem der Keys die hier viele verschenken (danke dafür anden mir grad unbekannten Spender) in die Beta geschafft.
Hier nun mal meine Sicht der Dinge:

Ich hab als Wächter begonnen. Skeptiker liegt mir von der Lore her zwar eher aber das Symbol sagte mir überhaupt nicht zu ^^
Bei der Klassenwahl bekam ich erstmal nen mittleren Schreck. war halt doch etwas wenig. Auch die Rassenauswahl war auf beiden fraktionsseiten eher Mau. Zwar bieten beide 3 verschiedene Völker, aber großartig unterscheiden tun sie sich nicht. Ledglich die Statur ist mal gedrungener mal muskulöser . Nun gut, habe mich letztendlich für einen Menschenmagier entschieden. An der Stelle möchte ich gerne erwähnen das ich die Rassenboni bei allen für zu stark halte, egal was sie machen. Mindestens eine Fähigkeit ist immer dabei die Das Volk eigentlich für manchen Klassen vorherbestimmt und im Umkehrschluss fast ausschließt sofern man das beste rausholen möchte. Das kann man aber noch balancen.
Nun zur ersten Quest bei der Vigilie (sau dummer Name meiner Meinung nach, klingt wie ein Intimshampoo). Da wurde ich das erstmal postiv überrascht als ich meine erste Seele aussuchen konnte. Seit GW zeiten hatte es mir der Nekro angetan, also nahm ich hier auch einen.
Er spielte sich ähnlich wie der WoWhexer(und um noch einen anderen Vergleich zu nennen wie der Nekro in Vanguard). Das ging ganz gut und auch die Skills klangen gut abgestimmt. Als nächste Seele hab ich dann den hexenmeister genommen da er auch so in dem kombivorschlag des Spiels vorkam. Die Zauber die ich dazubekam ergänzten sich aufgrund des Skills inden talentbäumen gut da beide Todesschaden austeilten.
Kurz danch meldete sich mein freund das er auf einem ganz anderen Server sei. ich also rüber und wieder Menschmagier. Diesmal aber als Elemtarist. Es klag von der Beschreibung ebenfalls spannend. Blöd nur das es dem Nekro zu sehr glich.
Zwar hat das Elementar (von dem nirgendswo was stand) deutlich andere Fähigkeiten als mein skelett , an der Spielweise änderte sich aber wenig. Ich hoffe einfach mal das es später mit den anderen Elementaren besser wird. Hier kam als zweite seele 
der Sturmrufer hinzu. Dieser spielte sich dann doch etwas anders. ich habe bis heute bloß nicht kapiert was es mir nützt meinen gegner zu elektrifizieren (Jemand Ahnung?). Das wurde leider nirgendswo erklärt und einen sichtbaren effekt konnte ich auch nicht ausmachen. Mit dieser Kombi gings dann weiter bis zum ersten Todesriss und meiner dritten Seele , Archont. Ich empfand die Beschreibung eben diesen ziemlich dürftig. Letztendlich spiegelte sich die beschreibung dieser Seele nicht in den Fähigkeiten wieder die ich bekam. Ich spekulierte bei der Beschreibung dieser Unterstützerseele mehr auf Buffs, was ich bekam war ein dmgspell und nen Polymorph. Gut da kommt sicherlich mehr mit mehr investierten Punkten....nur waren diese in den anderen beiden Bäumen besser aufgehoben.
Die Quests bis hierhin waren weitestgehend Standard, nur eins hatte mich dann doch neugierig gemacht. Von einem leicht versteckten Skeptiker Technicker mob bekam ich eine Notiz das er etwas in der Nähe bei den Hügeln versteckt hatte. Ein quest gab es dazu nicht, aber dennoch wollte ich da später mal vorbei gucken.
Das gesamte Gebiet war grafisch gut, aufjedenfall anspruchsvoller als WoW ^^ aber stimmig war sie für mich nicht, das mag auch allgemein an der Stimmung des Todesrisses geliegen haben. Das war einfach nicht meins.

Vorläufiges Fazit: technisch gut umgesetzt. Klassenauswahl aufgrund der Seelen groß, unterschiede sucht man aber oft im Detail. Stimmung ok, aber nicht grad atemberaubend. Solides Spiel aber ohne Streben nach höherem.


----------



## Kizna (30. Januar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Danke Kiz,
> 
> Am liebsten würde ich ja einen Kantor spielen, aber den gibt es nicht in Rift  Eventuell baue ich mir einen selbst zusammen aus dem Schamanen + Irgendwas anderem, vorrausgesetzt es gibt nahkampfstäbe. Auffällig bei den ganzen ist aber, dass die Leute im Talenplaner die vollen 66 Punkte vergeben haben, also nicht auf Stufe 30 ausgelegt.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Man wählt die "Seelen?" ja nacheinander. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich z.B. erst Schamane wähle, dann später eine zweite Klasse, oder kann ich auch erst eine andere Klasse wählen und dann Schamane als zweites? Also quasi, die erste gewählte spezialisierung bekommt einen Attributsbonus oder ähnliches.




Sorry, habe dich überlesen  

Es macht keinen Unterschied wie, wann und wohin du die Seelen legst. Zudem kommst du auch an alle Seelen ran, die deine Klasse hergibt. Dafür gibt es dann spezielle Quest, die du in der Hauptstadt annehmen kannst. Attributsbonis gibt es für die erste Seele dementsprechend nicht.

Ich spiele momentan an einer PvP-Kombination aus Erzmagier, Sturmrufer und Hexenmeister rum. Bin gespannt, wie die sich auf Level 50 spielen lässt, aber vom theoretischen her, dürfte kein Melee mehr an mich rankommen


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Januar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> .... ich habe bis heute bloß nicht kapiert was es mir nützt meinen gegner zu elektrifizieren (Jemand Ahnung?)....
> 
> Vorläufiges Fazit: technisch gut umgesetzt. Klassenauswahl aufgrund der Seelen groß, unterschiede sucht man aber oft im Detail. Stimmung ok, aber nicht grad atemberaubend. Solides Spiel aber ohne Streben nach höherem.



Da machen dann deine Wasserzauber, die der Sturmrufer ebenfalls hat/bekommt, Zusatzschaden. 
Dem Fazit schließ ich mich weitestgehend an. Wird wohl nur für 2, max 3 Monate unterhalten. Ist halt doch zu retro^^


----------



## Savaera (31. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @BoldarBlood: Eine Frage: Wenn ich Rift mag, bin ich dann ein Fanboy, ein Lemming, einer, der noch nie ein MMO gespielt hat oder ohne Geschmack?



Nein, ich mag Rift _bisher_ auch, nichtsdestotrotz muss ich Boldar einfach zustimmen, indem was er schreibt.

Ich habe mich persönlich in den letzten Tagen auch gefragt, warum sollte ich Rift spielen, wenn ich doch bei WoW bleiben kann. Und WoW bietet mir mehr,
was UI-Komfort betrifft (Addons), als es Rift derzeit tut. Nein, ich bin und war nie ein WoW fangirl, ich habs jahrelang gespielt aber heute hängt es mir echt
zum Hals raus. Und wenn Rift das gleiche Konzept wie WoW fährt, dann habe ich wirklich die Befürchtung, dass mir Rift nach Erreichen des Max Levels und 1-2
Twinks auch zum Hals raushängen wird -.-

Und was Endgame betrifft. Ich bin kein sog. Endgame-Spieler. In WoW hab mit jedem 70.er/ 80er/ 85er Char wieder einen neuen Twink angefangen, weil
mir bis auf Monster kloppen nichts anderes angeboten wurde und ich meinen Char nur noch über Rüstung, die ich widerum nur in Raids = Monster kloppen bekomme,
weiter entwicklen konnte. 

Einen guten Ansatz finde ich bei Rift das Sammeln der Artefakte und die Rätsel (bisher leider noch kein Rätsel endeckt). 

Was ich mir halt denke, ist diese Itemhatz nicht langsam ausgelutscht? Ist dieses höher, schneller, weiter nicht irgendwann mal langweilig und uninspirierend?

Ein Sandbox MMO würde mich momentan absolut reizen, leider sind diese entweder schon älter wie die Steinkohle oder auf Englisch -.-


----------



## BoldarBlood (31. Januar 2011)

Savaera schrieb:


> Was ich mir halt denke, ist diese Itemhatz nicht langsam ausgelutscht? Ist dieses höher, schneller, weiter nicht irgendwann mal langweilig und uninspirierend?


definitiv. nur leider besteht kein mut bei den firmen mal was völlig neues zu versuchen 



Savaera schrieb:


> Ein Sandbox MMO würde mich momentan absolut reizen, leider sind diese entweder schon älter wie die Steinkohle oder auf Englisch -.-


versuch doch mal eve online. ist zwar auch uralt und die meisten spieler sprechen dort englisch (spiel gibts in deutsch), *aber* die engine hat vor kurzem ein update bekommen und bietet nun wesentlich bessere grafik als die meisten aktuellen mmogs und es gibt dort auch allianzen die komplett aus deutschen spielern bestehen 


zwei nette trailer dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08hmqyejCYU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsp_io7UTq4


----------



## Andryxa (2. Februar 2011)

Was EVE angeht, ja es ist Uhr alt aber das ist auch der größte verteil des Spiels. Außerdem wird es ständig mit Inhalten erweitert, kostenlos. Und diese Inhalte machen die "alten" Sachen nicht überflüssig. 



> Was ich mir halt denke, ist diese Itemhatz nicht langsam ausgelutscht? Ist dieses höher, schneller, weiter nicht irgendwann mal langweilig und uninspirierend?
> 
> 
> 
> > definitiv. nur leider besteht kein mut bei den firmen mal was völlig neues zu versuchen





Aber nicht nur die Firmen, zum größten Teil liegt es an den Spieler selber die sich mit gebotenem zufrieden stellen und keine Kritiken üben. Ich nenne sie liebevoll- WoW Generation 

Es wird doch nicht mehr des Spielswegen gespielt sondern um seinen ePeen zu vergrößern. Des Fokus der "Standard" MMOS liegt deutlich auf Equipmentfarming. Es würde doch keiner mehr in die Inis gehen wenn es dafür keine Punkte gäbe. Die Instanzen an sich kotzen 99% der Spieler doch schon an weil jeder dort 1000 mal drin war, aber man geht hin... der Ausrüstung wegen.


----------



## myxir21 (2. Februar 2011)

Das liegt daran das die meisten Spieler heute leistungsorientiert sind und ihren Spass daran messen. Wo man früher noch die Landschaft toll fand, ist solches heute selbstverständlich, sonst ist das Spiel sowiso scheisse.

Früher musste man noch x Zonen durchreiten/laufen  um zu einem Bossmob zu kommen (In DAOC die Drachen z.b) Dieser droppte aber nicht XXL Loot der in 5 Wochen sowiso wieder veraltet ist, sondern sehr gut brauchbaren Loot aller Art (Housing, Respeccsteine, Ringe etc). Und es ist bezeichnend das sehr viele Spieler sich nicht für die genialen Ausrüstungsgegenständen interessiert haben, sondern doch tatsächlich an der Leiche um diese präparieren zu können und dann als Skulptur in ihrem Haus austellen zu können. Wo ist denn das heute noch der Fall? Würde irgend jemand in eine Instanz gehen nur um Trophäe für sein virtuelles Heim looten zu können? Von der es bei 50 Teilnehmern trotzdem nur eine gab und diese auch nicht durch irgendwelche Grind-Punkte kaufbar war?  Nicht wirklich!

Zudem geht es heute auch total anders. Man wartet in der Hauptstadt, popelt 45 Minuten in der Nase bis man eingeladen wird, absolviert dann 40 Minuten die Instanz, beendet sie durch kommentarlosen Leave (falls 1mal Wipe) oder aber man beendet sie erfolgreich, merkt aber das man bis zum Schluss kein einziges Wort gesagt hat. In einer Gilde ist man nur weil man dann die krassen Bonis abstauben kann und einen TS hat zum dumm labern und lästern (auch nicht wirklich der Sinn bei einem MMORPG, da gehört primär der Ingamechat zum Spiel, aber da die meisten nicht mehr tippen und spielen können oder aber mit 12 Jahren verständlicherweise das 10-Fingersystem noch nicht beherrschen muss das wohl her)

Loot wird über Lootmaster verteilt, weil 98% der Spieler zu gierig sind etc. Wieder auf den Drachenraid in DAOC bezogen:  Der Drache starb jeweils relativ schnell, aber nicht immer war man erfolgreich. Gelootet hat danach eine Person alles (!). Diese Person hatte selten ein Item "locked" und wenn dann sicher nicht das wertvollste. Danach hat man sich in eine Runde gesessen und ca 30 Minuten fair den Loot verteilt. Keiner kam zu kurz. Keiner beschwerte sich. Den Begriff "ninja-looter" kann man gar nicht.

Das ist für mich MMORPG Feeling. Den anderen Quatsch was die Entwickler atm bieten nenne ich "Vergeneralisierung". Ich warte wieder auf einen Entwickler der den Mut hat ein klassisches MMORPG im Fantasybereich zu entwickeln. Ich wette es wird erfolgreich sein, was übrigens nicht heisst dass es 12 Mio aktive Abos haben muss..... 

Sowohl alte MMORPG's als auch die neuen haben eine Community. Das ist bei allen gleich. Nur haben die alten Communities im Gegensatz zu den neuen zusätzlich noch eine Kultur.


----------



## Andryxa (2. Februar 2011)

Lest euch die Komentare von dieser GW2 ankündigung. das ist es was ich meine 

http://www.buffed.de...Kaempfe-810211/


----------



## Apocalyptica (3. Februar 2011)

wann kann ich denn endlich das game saugen ? <.<

der patcher meckert die ganze zeit das ich nicht berechtigt bin das spiel zu spielen...
beta-key natülich eingegeben.

habe keine lust erst am 5. ein paar gb zu saugen und damit mal eben 1 tag des events zu verschwende.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn du der EULA zugestimmt hast sollte es gehen


----------



## Apocalyptica (3. Februar 2011)

öhm und wo steht die ? ^^
habe ja noch nichtmal eine einladung zum event bekommen :/


----------



## Mikehoof (3. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch noch keine Einladung erhalten, da hilft nur abwarten.... Du kannst erst anfangen zu laden wenn du den Link in der Einladung angeklickt hast. :-( Hoffentlich verschicken die noch im laufe des Tages die Einladungen, damit man wenigstens heute abend alles runterziehen kann.


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub eine garantiere Einladung gibt es nur bei den VIP Beta Keys, bei den anderen Keys nicht. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab einen VIP-Key registriert, aber hab erst ca. 10 Stunden später im Account auch eingestellt, dass ich überhaupt Emails erhalte. Ist meine Einladung jetzt verloren, weil sie direkt im Anschluss an die Registrierung kam oder wird die dann noch kommen?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2011)

Es kann durchaus noch dauern, bis sie kommt. Als ich meinen VIP-Key registriert habe, habe ich auch erst am Tag darauf die Einladung bekommen. Bei anderen gibg es aber auch durchaus schneller. Vielleicht werden die Einladung nicht automatisch sondern immer Schwungweise zu einem Zeitpunkt verschickt.


----------



## Mikehoof (3. Februar 2011)

Im off. Forum wurde geschrieben, dass die Einladungen gerade verschickt werden. Einige User haben sie schon erhalten. Es geht also los :-)


----------



## Kizna (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab einen VIP-Key registriert, aber hab erst ca. 10 Stunden später im Account auch eingestellt, dass ich überhaupt Emails erhalte. Ist meine Einladung jetzt verloren, weil sie direkt im Anschluss an die Registrierung kam oder wird die dann noch kommen?




Denke ich nicht. bei mir hat es auch knapp einen Tag gedauert, bis ich meine Einladung gekriegt habe. Ansonsten würde ich schnell den Support anschreiben. Die sind da immer sehr fix, soweit es noch während der Arbeitszeit ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Was unterscheidet eigentlich den Start am 24.2. vom Verkaufsstart am 8. März? Das sind ja 2 Wochen Unterschied, ist am 24. dann schon alles enthalten? Sind da schon EU-Server online? Hab dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Februar 2011)

Alos ich hab die Einladung heute auch bekommen...

Aber eigentlich wollte ich auf den einen Thread im Offi-Forum aufmerksam machen http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?4516-20-Rabatt-f%FCr-Neukunden-bei-Direct2Drive.com-weitere-25-durch-Wechselkurs-Dollar

Also wer sich Rift kaufen möchte, aber lieber 30€ statt 50€ bezahlt, findet im Link alle Informationen


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist mir zu kompliziert, zumal ich ClickandBuy und PayPal hasse. Habs eben bei Amazon vorbestellt, damit bin ich am Headstart dabei und hab dennoch eine Verpackung. Key wird in den nächsten Tagen zugeschickt und am 3. kommt das Spiel.


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu kompliziert, zumal ich ClickandBuy und PayPal hasse. Habs eben bei Amazon vorbestellt, damit bin ich am Headstart dabei und hab dennoch eine Verpackung. Key wird in den nächsten Tagen zugeschickt und am 3. kommt das Spiel.



Jo, ich hab ne Kreditkarte, da ist das recht geschmeidig. Und Headstart hab ich auch, 30Tage Spielzeit ebenso, der Key kam nach cirka einer Minute (und wurde auch akzeptiert).
Wie gesagt, wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, da mich die 50€ die ganze Zeit etwas gestört haben.


----------



## Kizna (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet eigentlich den Start am 24.2. vom Verkaufsstart am 8. März? Das sind ja 2 Wochen Unterschied, ist am 24. dann schon alles enthalten? Sind da schon EU-Server online? Hab dazu nichts gefunden.




Headstart ist Headstart. Ab dem 24. Februar kannst du als Pre-Order-Kunde spielen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Scheinbar kommen jetzt wieder Einladungen. Heute Nacht kam meine.


----------



## Harwulf (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Scheinbar kommen jetzt wieder Einladungen. Heute Nacht kam meine.



Jo und:

"RIFT Belastungs-Test
Samstag, 5. Februar 2011, 21:00 Uhr MEZ (20:00 GMT) - 23:00 Uhr MEZ (22:00 GMT) 

Wir hatten jede Menge Spieler in der RIFT Beta und wir sind mächtig stolz darauf, wie gut die Server das gepackt haben. Wir meinen, dass sie alles packen, was wir auf sie drauflegen. Also, legen wir noch mehr drauf! An diesem Samstag haben wir einen Special-Event, unseren ultimativen Belastungstest, "Spielen bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr!", um zu sehen, wie viel die Server aushalten. Wir haben euch den Fehdehandschuh im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vor die Füße geworfen! Damit es sich auch für euch lohnt, werden wir 100 Spielinhalts-Preispakete verlosen. Du musst nur für die Dauer des Events über mitspielen.

Wir haben den Fehdehandschuh geworfen! Willst du jetzt das Handtuch werfen … ?"

Na dann bis Samstag Abend ingame^^.


----------



## Rinderriegel (4. Februar 2011)

Ehm ist Start nicht heute Abend 19 Uhr?


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Na jedenfalls ist die HP aktuell down. 

Ah doch nicht mehr. Hmm komisch.


----------



## Azddel (4. Februar 2011)

Rinderriegel schrieb:


> Ehm ist Start nicht heute Abend 19 Uhr?






Jau.


----------



## Aeldaron (4. Februar 2011)

so hab etz auch endlich ne einladung für heute abend bin ja schonmal sehr gespannt...


----------



## gradof (4. Februar 2011)

Freu mich schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2011)

_Sorry falls ich das irgendwo überlesen habe - aber - wo gibts denn den Clienten zum download? Ich find ihn einfach nicht 

Danke schonmal.

Hab grad nen Key bekommen - warte nurnoch auf die Einladung.

-----

/Edit : Okay..Einladung bekommen - da kann man dann auch den Clienten laden - danke trotzdem :-)
_


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Februar 2011)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> das hast du nett geschrieben, allerdings sind dir da einige entscheidende fehler unterlaufen.
> 
> da kannst du bitten soviel du möchtest, aber trion hat sich für rift nun mal der gleichen featuremischung bedient, wie man sie auch bei wow vorfindet. daher ist "viel" auch arg untertrieben. richtig heissen müsste es "fast alles und in der gleichen kombination und anwendung wie in wow".
> 
> ...




Hallo ert einmal,

Das du sagst deswegen geht wow zu anfangszeiten zurück mag ja nicht ganz unrichtig sein, aber du passt schon auf was um wow herum grade so passiert oder? Blizzard räumt grade in dem bezug nähmlich grade langsam fehler ein, Frei nach dem motto sie könnten mal ebend wieder so einfach auf anfang springen *mega fail*

Den grund liefere ich dir gerne dazu.

Früher mögen es nur HC spieler gewesen sein, Diese spieler zogen aber mit der zeit vemehrt wieder ab.

die gründe aren wohl vielsietig spätestens mit dem LK content sind viele ganz alte hasen weggelaufen weil zu einfach usw usw..

Damit zog natürliuch blizzard die massen an damit meine ich die Casulas, Die immer mehr in den vordergrund traten, So dann hieß es kurz vor cata man wolle zu den alten wurzelen zurück und grade die alten hc spieler zurückgewinne, Was bislang eher mäßig verlaufen ist, man gab bzw gibt noch net jeder heulerrei nach aber es worde klar gemacht das man sich nun doch wieder richtung der Casulas bewegen würde!

Meine meinung dazu ist, du kannst nicht sagen ich will ein spiel nur für HC-Spieler, sein sie mit dem 2 addon aber verjagen mir die casuals an die angel holen aber sie dann mit dem 3 addon wieder vertreiben wollen, die casulas sind derzeit in der mehrheit.



Wenn dann ein spiel daher kommt wie Rift, wo ich mich wegen divser einfacher technik zurechtfinde ist das prima, weil sollte blizz net sein denken irgendwann überdenken und rift funktioniert sind die Casulas dann bald nimmer ihn wow zu finden, Dann könnt ihr wow fanboys euer game wieder HC alleine zocken.

Und wenn man mit spielern aus wow z.b rechnet dann mit meiner genaten zielgruppe, Weil meinste Die rift endwicker wissen net das man HC zocker net so leicht da wegbekommt, das wissen die genau, Und mit der spielergruppe rechnen die garnet, Wenn ziehen die auf die casulas ab, und ich kann dir genug wow spieler nennen die momentan sowas von die schnautze voll haben, Zu rift habe mir das beta we auch reingezogen und war sehr posetiv überrascht.

Werde es mir auch kaufen, Aber ich sage mir auch ich kann heute net sagen das dieses spiel sicher mein ultimatives spiel wird dazu fehlt mir z.b die beurteilung vom endcontent, dazhu kann ich dir dann in 6 monaten sicher mehr dazu sagen!


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich versteh ich nicht, wieso man als "Casual" von WoW die Schnauze soooo voll haben kann. Aber nun gut, wenn DU das sagst wirds schon stimmen.
Vollstes Verständnis habe ich dafür, wenn man nach Jahren einfach sagt WoW ist für einen durch und man sehnt sich nach etwas neuem. Aber dieses Gemecker über ein Spiel, was man jahrelang selbst gespielt hat ist leider einfach nur dumm.

Man hat es gespielt, weil es Spaß gemacht hat. Nun wechselt man das Spiel und die Spieler sind plötzlich alle doof, niemandem gefällt das Spiel und das Spiel ist sowieso scheisse. Aber ich glaube das wird sich nie mehr ändern.
Kann man denn nicht einfach stillschweigend zu RIFT wechseln ohne seine alte Community oder das Spiel so runterzumachen? WoW ist und bleibt ein gutes Spiel, was vielleicht nicht mehr allen das bieten kann was sie erwarten. Trotzdem wirds dadurch nicht schlechter.

Rifts Zielgruppe wird sich noch rauskristallisieren. Was glaubst du wird passieren, wenn die Dungeons auf Level 50 hart werden? KEine Addons, keine Guides, keine Fehler werden verziehen. Stundenlang in so einer Instanz drin.
In WoW beschweren sich alle darüber, dass man als Casual kaum noch Heros machen kann geschweige denn raiden. Sollte der Endgame Content auf dem Niveau der normalen 85er Instanzen liegen, na dann gute nacht. Da braucht man als ambitionierter Spieler garnicht anfangen oder alternativ mit Lego spielen. Sollte vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ähnlich sein. Ist es schwerer wird die Community entweder nach Nerfs rufen, weil man ja für 13€ pro Monat alles sehen will oder plötzlih die schwierigen Instanzen toll finden, die WoW ja angeblich nicht bietet. MAn kann es einfach nie allen gerecht machen.

Die Probleme, die es in der MMORPG-Szene gibt rühren nicht von den Spielen her, sondern den egoistischen Spielern. Alles muss so sein, wie ICH es will. Aber das wird bei 100.000en Spielern nicht passieren. Deswegen man akzeptiert es so, wie es ist, oder man hört einfach auf MMOs zu spielen.

Ich spiele WoW wegen den Raids, der Herausforderung mit Freunden komplexe Bosse zu schaffen. Der Rest interessiert mich relativ wenig bzw. ist Mittel zum Zweck. Und trotzdem finde ich WoW als Gesamtpaket gut, auch wenn ich nur einen Bruchteil wirklich spiele. Anderen gefällt das PvP etc.
Wenn RIFT es schafft das PvP und das PvE gut zu machen auf Level 50, wird es seine Liebhaber finden. Und trotzdem wird das PvE und PvP in anderen Spielen dadurch nicht schlechter, es ist nur anders.


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2011)

@ Lari: Kann dich sogar verstehen, bei mir ist es nur leider umgekehrt: Ich spiele 1-2 Stunden in der Woche wenn es hoch kommt und nur jedes zweite Wochenende mal was länger. Ich habe in Cata nichts anderes gemacht als Heros, Heros, Heros. Irgendwann hatte ich dann alles was ich brauchte (trotz meiner geringen spielzeit) iLevel war 452 und besseres Equip hätte ich nur aus Raids bekommen. Und da lag mein Problem: Ich gehe nicht raiden. Ich finde es stinklangweilig 4-6 Stunden am Stück zu spielen und immer das selbe zu machen. Da habe ich lieber PvP gemacht oder mich mit den Leuten im Chat unterhalten. 

Wie das ganze in Rift aussehen wird kann ich aber selber nicht beurteilen, vielleicht läuft es dort genauso ab. Aber hier gibt es einen Vorteil: Ich kenne von Rift gar nichts. Weder die Länder, noch das Handwerk, geschweige denn die Klassen, also habe ich Wochenlang Zeit alles zu erkunden da im Gegensatz zu WoW (nach jahrelanger Spielzeit) wirklich alles neu ist für mich 

P.S. Wer behauptet man könnte als Casual in WoW keine Heros machen, versteht seine Klasse oder das Spiel einfach nicht, ich habe es auch geschafft trotz meiner geringen Spielzeit.


----------



## Deadwool (9. Februar 2011)

@Lari
Warum ist das so dass man jahrelang gerne eine Spiel gespielt hat und irgendwann zu einem anderen wechselt darüber herzieht. 
Weil es in der Natur des Menschen liegt zu werten und zu vergleichen. Das ist doch bei Freundschaften nicht anders. Du liebst ein Mädel und siehst nur die besten Seiten und du verteidigst sie gegen jeden der dir einreden will sie wäre nicht die Richtige für dich. Irgendwann geht es zu Ende und du findest eine neue Freundin. Rückblickend siehst du überwiegend die schlechten Seiten an deiner letzten Freundin und du vergleichst sie mit deiner jetztigen die natürlich die Bessere ist.

Bei einem MMO sind die Reaktionen deswegen so heftig, weil es für viele mehr als ein Spiel ist. Schliesslich verbringt man in einem guten MMO Wochen, Monate oder sogar Jahre seiner Freizeit. Man kann diesen Effekt auch beim Betrachten einer Fernsehserie sehen. Die erste Folge ist oft nichts besonderes. Aber je mehr Folgen man sieht, vor allem regelmässig über längere Zeit, desto mehr wird man ein Teil davon. Würde man einen der Darsteller unerwartet auf der Strasse antreffen, würde sich das Gefühl diese Person zu kennen kaum von dem Gefühl unterscheiden das man hat wenn man tatsächliche Freunde antrifft. Die Serie ist wie das MMO zu einem festen Bestandteil des Lebens geworden. Entsprechend würden wir es auch gegen jene verteidigen die es kritisieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2011)

Würde ich so unterschreiben, Deadwool.


Hat eigentlich einer von euch sich auch schon an ein "Riftprojekt" gesetzt: Talentplaner, Gilde, Datenbank whatever?


----------



## Pente (9. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> @Lari
> Warum ist das so dass man jahrelang gerne eine Spiel gespielt hat und irgendwann zu einem anderen wechselt darüber herzieht.
> Weil es in der Natur des Menschen liegt zu werten und zu vergleichen. Das ist doch bei Freundschaften nicht anders. Du liebst ein Mädel und siehst nur die besten Seiten und du verteidigst sie gegen jeden der dir einreden will sie wäre nicht die Richtige für dich. Irgendwann geht es zu Ende und du findest eine neue Freundin. Rückblickend siehst du überwiegend die schlechten Seiten an deiner letzten Freundin und du vergleichst sie mit deiner jetztigen die natürlich die Bessere ist.


Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen? Hmmm also ehrlich gesagt rede ich über keine einzige meiner Ex-Freundinnen schlecht. Ich hasse keine von ihnen und ich hab zu jeder noch Kontakt. Mir stellt sich bei deinem Beispiel eher umgekehrt die Frage: wie groß / echt kann die Liebe gewesen sein zu dem Menschen wenn du ihn danach hassen und verachten kannst?

Um zu den Spielen zurück zu kommen: klar vergleich ich mit alten Spielen, klar kritisier ich auch nach wie vor Punkte an Spielen die ich mal gespielt habe, aber das alles sind Kritikpunkte die ich während meiner aktiven Spielzeit auch schon geäußert habe. Also ich kritisier rückblickend nichts an Spielen das ich zuvor noch als "toll" und "spektakulär" empfunden habe. Ich behalte Spiele auch nicht nur in schlechter Erinnerung, im Gegenteil. Ich erinner mich viel lieber an die lustigen, schönen und spaßigen Momente als an diverse Fehler, Bugs und andere Kritikpunkte die mich störten.

Abschließend zu diesem Thema möchte ich sagen: ja, leider sind für viele MMOs mehr als nur ein Spiel. MMOs geben Spielern die Möglichkeit auf ihrem Server etwas ganz besonderes "ausergewöhnliches" zu sein. World First Level 85 usw ... all das sind virtuelle Ziele und Erfolge nach denen ein Millionen-Publikum strebt. Viele dieser Spieler verlieren leider mehr und mehr den Bezug zur Realität und zu dem was wirklich wichtig ist in ihrem Leben. Klar sind das Einzelschicksale und nicht jeder MMO Spieler ist "süchtig", aber nichts desto trotz finde ich es mehr als bedenklich wenn ein Spiel für einen selbst zu mehr als nur einem Spiel wird.


*RIFT-Projekte*
Seelenplaner gibt's bereits, ich hoffe die bauen den weiter aus und halten ihn up2date: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen? Hmmm also ehrlich gesagt rede ich über keine einzige meiner Ex-Freundinnen schlecht. Ich hasse keine von ihnen und ich hab zu jeder noch Kontakt.



Wenn man keine hat, wahrlich kein Problem  scnr

Ne, du hast völlig recht, mir geht es eigentlich genauso.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Eigentlich versteh ich nicht, wieso man als "Casual" von WoW die Schnauze soooo voll haben kann. Aber nun gut, wenn DU das sagst wirds schon stimmen.
> Vollstes Verständnis habe ich dafür, wenn man nach Jahren einfach sagt WoW ist für einen durch und man sehnt sich nach etwas neuem. Aber dieses Gemecker über ein Spiel, was man jahrelang selbst gespielt hat ist leider einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Man hat es gespielt, weil es Spaß gemacht hat. Nun wechselt man das Spiel und die Spieler sind plötzlich alle doof, niemandem gefällt das Spiel und das Spiel ist sowieso scheisse. Aber ich glaube das wird sich nie mehr ändern.
> ...



Lari, Können wir uns mal darauf einigen das es hier nicht um ich zahle 13€uro im monat geht?

Klar soll alles etwas schwerer sein, Will net alles in 5min gesehen haben, Darum gehts mir nicht, nur ich kann mit der guten alten classic(vanillia)zeit nichts anfangen, Weil ich habe erst kurz VOR dem lk addon angefangen kara kenne ich schon noch aus bc zeiten weil ich halt im mai anfing damals das wars aber, Ich erwarte mi8r von einem game das ich alles sehen kann, Wenn ich mich bemühe, aber wen mehre gilden net mal einen boss legen weil sie das movment net so drauf haben darf nachfragen erlaubt seijn, und nein das prob haben net nur mal ebend 2 gilden!

und mir gehts net um endlose nerfs aber ich darf erwarten das ich als spieler der gas gibt auch was zu sehen bekommt, und ich würde ja gerne auch in ne hc gilde gehen aber dafür bin ich nun mal net gut genug und sry, mag net 2 mal die woche enttäuscht aus nem raid latschen weil es 80% net gebacken bekommen, Und bevor du mir jetzt sagst ich unterstelle das es an blizz liegt fail, Aber sie sehen doch was passiert also sollten sie es etwas anpassen mehr erwarte ich net!


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> @ Lari: Kann dich sogar verstehen, bei mir ist es nur leider umgekehrt: Ich spiele 1-2 Stunden in der Woche wenn es hoch kommt und nur jedes zweite Wochenende mal was länger. Ich habe in Cata nichts anderes gemacht als Heros, Heros, Heros. Irgendwann hatte ich dann alles was ich brauchte (trotz meiner geringen spielzeit) iLevel war 452 und besseres Equip hätte ich nur aus Raids bekommen. Und da lag mein Problem: Ich gehe nicht raiden. Ich finde es stinklangweilig 4-6 Stunden am Stück zu spielen und immer das selbe zu machen. Da habe ich lieber PvP gemacht oder mich mit den Leuten im Chat unterhalten.
> 
> Wie das ganze in Rift aussehen wird kann ich aber selber nicht beurteilen, vielleicht läuft es dort genauso ab. Aber hier gibt es einen Vorteil: Ich kenne von Rift gar nichts. Weder die Länder, noch das Handwerk, geschweige denn die Klassen, also habe ich Wochenlang Zeit alles zu erkunden da im Gegensatz zu WoW (nach jahrelanger Spielzeit) wirklich alles neu ist für mich
> 
> P.S. Wer behauptet man könnte als Casual in WoW keine Heros machen, versteht seine Klasse oder das Spiel einfach nicht, ich habe es auch geschafft trotz meiner geringen Spielzeit.




Sin es geht sich net um die hero inis, Net das wir uns da missverstehen und ich sagte im keinen wort das die heros net zu packen sind, Es geht sich um die raids, Und in rift habe ich aber die chance wie alle bei 0 anzufangen und da was aufzubauen nochmals in top gilden in wow kommste net mal ebend wenn du aber in rift eine aufbaust weil alle unten anfangen ahste chancen in eine zu kommen!
@Pente 



Sehr richtig was du da sagst..

Aber ich glaube net mal das dies nur ein MMO problem ist, Du kannst auch süchtig nach ballerspielen werden,
Nur wenn ich anfang ingame zu leben spätestens dann sollten alle alarmglocken angehen, Und man sollte sich hinterfragen, ob das der richtige weg ist, Das traurige daran ist aber auch Das ,das die hersteller wissen, Und auch von solchen leuten ganz gut leben.

Ich spiele wow fast täglich aber mir gibts zeiten da ko.. mich das game nur an..

Damit will ich sagen, das ich jederzeit sofort mit wow aufhören könnte, Weil es gibt doch aussagen die zielgruppe x ist besonders gefährend süchtig zu werden ich gehöre zu einer zielgrupe mit seelischen probs, nur irgebndwie schafe ich es mich net zu sehr da reinzuhängen! ich sehe das spiel mit abstand und damit fahre ich ganz gut denke ich!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> *RIFT-Projekte*
> Seelenplaner gibt's bereits, ich hoffe die bauen den weiter aus und halten ihn up2date: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/



Selbst ist der Mann.
 Arbeite zwar an einem, kann aber wegen Prüfungen atm nicht so viel Zeit investieren.


----------



## Deadwool (9. Februar 2011)

lol, Pente. Ich habe nicht von Hass und Verachtung über meine Ex Freundinnen geredet. Man kann alles verdrehen. Aber im Vergleich ist die aktuelle Freundin immer die Beste.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Soo..hab's dann auch mal gewagt : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na..mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2011)

Immerhin digital 
Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass sie verstaubt wie meine gigantische WAR-CE :-/


----------



## Kizna (10. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Immerhin digital
> Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass sie verstaubt wie meine gigantische WAR-CE :-/




Die hat aber echt Stil


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Hab auch überlegt ob ich mir doch lieber die Box holen soll - für aber ~37€ umgerechnet kann man bei der CE sicherlich nichts falsch machen.

Ich hab dafür aber die WoW,HdRO,AoC,WAR-Verpackungen im Schrank liegen.._


----------



## Deadwool (10. Februar 2011)

Hab mir ebenfalls die digitale CE von Rift gekauft. 

Meine monströse WAR CE liegt seit dem Releasetag bei mir auf dem Klavier und setzt Staub an. Das Zeug kann noch so schön sein, man guckt es sich doch kaum näher an.

Deswegen werde ich künftig vermehrt auf Downloads setzen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Dachte ich mir diesmal auch - auch wenn da laden warscheinlich zur Qual wird (Downloadspeed unso..) 

Aber immerhin..der Headstart kann kommen! :>_


----------



## Hunter12345 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe da eine kleine Frage zu Rift. Also ich habe vor einiger Zeit den Pre-Order Key besorgt und gleich auf der HP registriert. Nun möchte ich wissen, ob es normal ist, dass ich mir noch nichts downloaden kann und nur das hier angezeigt wird:

Mit deinem Account benutzte Codes

Datum Code 
2/3/2011 RIFT Beta VIP 
2/4/2011 Crystalline Rune Pre-Order Card


P.S.: Was soll eig. dieses "Crystalline Rune"?


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2011)

Hm, soll ich die Digital CE bestellen oder nicht? *grübel*
WoW = raiden. Rift = neues Spiel erleben?
Hab ich Zeit für zwei MMOs? Fragen über Fragen 

Hab mir ja eigentlich geschworen nie wieder zum Release ein MMO anzufangen. Na schaun mer mal.

Edit: Welcher Shop bietet es denn für 37&#8364; an? Direct2Drive sind 59$ bzw. 43&#8364;.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Hast du denn die Beta gespielt? Falls es dir gefallen hat - wieso nicht? Für ~37&#8364; (CE) machst du sicherlich nicht viel Falsch.

----

@Hunter12345

Die Rune ist glaube ich so eine Verzauberung - bei mir ist's Leben - ist von Land zu Land unterschiedlich (hab ich irgendwo im Forum gelesen)

Mach am besten mal ein Bild von deiner Accountverwaltung - so wie ich oben.

__----

/Edit : @Lari

Da gibt's nen Key für - der bringt 15% Rabatt - hier : 

http://direct2drive.tellapal.com/offers/615051861/interstitial/c183g
_


----------



## Hunter12345 (10. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast du denn die Beta gespielt? Falls es dir gefallen hat - wieso nicht? Für ~37€ (CE) machst du sicherlich nicht viel Falsch.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Nur von diesem einem Abschnitt oder Allgemein?


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2011)

Beta hab ich in Beta 5 und 6 gespielt. Was man dort gesehen hat gefällt bisher.
Was halt hindert: ich raide aktiv in WoW mit Bekannten aus der Umgebung, das werde ich auch weiterhin tun. Die Twinkerei hört halt auf.
Desweiteren die große Unbekannte Endgame in Rift. Aber wie du schon sagst: die 37€ tun mir nicht weh. Ich werde also wahrscheinlich zum Headstart doch wieder mitmachen, obwohl mir die vergangenen MMOs gezeigt haben, dass man es eigentlich lassen sollte 

Wird übrigens ein Reaver-Tank, in Beta 5 und 6 gespielt und für gut befunden.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Die Runen unterscheiden sich nachdem bei welchem Händler man einkauft, und nicht nach Ländern.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wird übrigens ein Reaver-Tank, in Beta 5 und 6 gespielt und für gut befunden.



_Ich werd warscheinlich nen Kleri (richtung Schildwache,Bewahrer,X) - vllt sieht man sich ja mal ;-)

-----

@Schrottinator

Hast Recht - sorry..aufjeden Fall nach irgendwas unterteilt.

-----

@Hunter12345

Am besten von beiden - kannst das wichtige ja mit'm schwarzen Balken versehen._


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Der Kleriker ist richtig geil, ich finds nur heftig, dass es dank dem Rächer mittlerweile auch Builds gibt, die Tanken können sollen. Wenn das so weiter geht, sind wir Kleriker bald Erzditos.

Ich habe momentan eine rießengroße Kriese! Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit nem Krieger (Tank) oder nem Kleriker (Heiler) zum Headstart einsteigen soll. In den Betas habe ich immer meinen Kleriker gehabt, der hat mir auch viel Fun gemacht. Aber ich bin so neugierig auf den Krieger. Das ist nicht leicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Naja..ich hoffe mal das wird noch gefixt - denn..Heiler mit ein paar Damage-Skills ist mMn. in Ordnung - aber ein heilender Tank? Das wäre irgendwie..naja..nicht so pralle 

Haha..so gehts mir auch - ich schwanke zwichen Kleri & Schurke - hat mir am besten gefallen - komischereweise find ich die Magier diesmal nicht so ansprechend (wobei das nur mein Geschmack ist)._


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Tank-Builds die ich kenne können nicht heilen und um ehrlich zu sein kann ich mir das höchstens fürs PvP oder Gruppenquests vorstellen. Schon allein das fehlen der Plattenrüstung ist für mich ein deutliches Indiz, dass es kaum klappt. Die Schilde und Einhandwaffen für Kleriker, die ich bis jetzt gesehen haben sind auch eher ungeeignet. Vielleicht als sowas wie ne letzte Hoffnug, wenn der Tank hops ging.

Da es den Pyromant gibt, weiß ich, dass ich auf jedenfall mindestens einen Twink haben werde...


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Tank-Builds die ich kenne können nicht heilen und um ehrlich zu sein kann ich mir das höchstens fürs PvP oder Gruppenquests vorstellen. Schon allein das fehlen der Plattenrüstung ist für mich ein deutliches Indiz, dass es kaum klappt. Die Schilde und Einhandwaffen für Kleriker, die ich bis jetzt gesehen haben sind auch eher ungeeignet. Vielleicht als sowas wie ne letzte Hoffnug, wenn der Tank hops ging.



_Ich denke auch das es darauf hinauslaufen wird - mMN. aber auch in Ordnung so.

Ich denke ich werd mit 'nem Kleri anfangen und dann einen Schurken als Twink spielen - Jap , so werd ich's machen.

/Entschlossen _


----------



## Deadwool (10. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Desweiteren die große Unbekannte Endgame in Rift.



so unbekannt das Endgame nicht ist:
 - Level 50 Experten Modi der 10 Gruppen Instanzen mit zusätzlichen Bereichen und Bossen 
- Raid Instanzen 

Klar, ob die Qualität stimmt, darauf sind wir alle gespannt. Aber als Zielsetzung der Programmierer schaut das schon mal ganz gut aus, finde ich. 

Hier gibts ein paar Details mehr (allerdings in englisch):
http://www.riftjunkies.com/2010/12/17/rifts-endgame-progression-and-raids-explained/


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Link. So wie es aussieht sind meine Vorstellung so ziemlich genau getroffen. Was ich jetzt auch noch cool fände wäre, wennn es quasi Raidinstanzen innerhalb der Rifts gäbe, quasi mal auf die andere Seite schauen. Das wäre immerhin was für ein Addon. Mache ma so 2 Ebenen pro Addon wären das schonmal 3 Addons. Oder pro Ebene und die Erweiterung Telaras 1 Addon, dann wäre man bei 6 Stück und zum Schluss natürlich als finales Ziel Regulos. Zudem hätte man dann auch nicht nur eine rießengroße Spielwelt sondern noch 6 weitere Welten, die zwar nicht so groß sind (Ich denke da an ein Verhältnis von Scherbenwelt zu Azzeroth), aber dennoch verdammt viel Fläche. Außerdem fänd ich die Idee cool, wenn im Rahmen eines Rückschlages die Telaraner die Ebenen erobern, aber dass müssen die Designer entscheiden.


----------



## MrGimbel (11. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> so unbekannt das Endgame nicht ist:
> - Level 50 Experten Modi der 10 Gruppen Instanzen mit zusätzlichen Bereichen und Bossen
> - Raid Instanzen
> 
> ...



Zum Link:
Im Rift-Forum wurde bekannt gegeben, dass 10er Raids erst einmal gestrichen sind. Jedenfalls soll es nicht die Möglichkeit geben, Raid XY in einer 10er oder 20er Version zu spielen. Kann natürlich trotzdem noch 10er geben, das wären dann aber andere Inis.


----------



## Deadwool (11. Februar 2011)

Hast du mir jetzt einen Schrecken eingejagt. Hab eben gedacht dass es keine Raids geben wird. Aber offenbar wollen sie vorerst nur 20er Raids machen. Habs eben gefunden im offiziellen Forum.

Hab ich nichts dagegen. Grosse Raids sind mir schon seit jeher lieber als kleine.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. Februar 2011)

Es wird ja auch 10er Raid Rifts geben. Da weiß ich zwar nicht wie das aussehen wird, aber es klingt nett.


----------



## arieos (11. Februar 2011)

Na, wenn man mal überlegt, das WAR noch eigenen Foren hier hat, obwohl es nun echt nicht mehr rosig aussieht (  Carroburg is ja nun quasi auch zu .. ) 
AoC .. gibts das überhaupt noch ? 

Buffed könnte in den Foren mal echt schon Frühjahrsputz machen und ein RIFT Forum einrichten. Ich denke schon, das das Spiel schon so einiges an zulauf haben wird. Ich freu mich auf den 24. Mal gucken wie der Headstart so klappt ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2011)

Du weißt aber shcon, dass du in dem Riftforum gepostet hast?


----------



## Raaandy (11. Februar 2011)

@ painschkes

der kleriker wird definitiv tanken können er kann in jede rolle schlüpfen.
der krieger wird schaden machen könne und tanken
der schurke wird schaden machen können und tanken
und der magier schaden machen und heilen


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2011)

_Mit welcher Seele kann er tanken? Dann kann ich mir das mal durchlesen.
_


----------



## Raaandy (11. Februar 2011)

das kann ich dir nich sagen stand nich dabei bei der klassenübersicht. vermuten würde ich die schildwache


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2011)

_Schildwache ist nen Heiler..also hast du das jetzt einfach nur so gesagt..?_


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schildwache ist nen Heiler..also hast du das jetzt einfach nur so gesagt..?_



ich habe jetzt zwar keinen kleriker gespielt, aber Flo Emmerich (Dargrimm) hat im podcast von glaub vor 2 wochen erwähnt das sein Kleriker auch als Tank mal kurz unterwegs war.


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2011)

_Hm..das wäre ja blöd.. - ich mein ich nehm schon die "Oberklasse" Kleriker und in eine Heilerrichtung zu gehen..wieso soll man mit dem dann auch noch tanken können? Komisch..naja.._


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2011)

Die gesuchte Seele ist der Rächer. Die schildwache (furchtbarer Name) ist nebem dem Läuterer auf Heilung getrimmt.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Februar 2011)

http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?5919-Information-%FCber-die-Rolle-der-verschiedenen-quot-Klassen-quot

daher hab ich das mit den klassen.

und ich finde es sehr gut da so sehr viel schneller gruppen gefunden werden, da man viel flexibler mit seiner klasse spielen kann


----------



## MrGimbel (11. Februar 2011)

Jo, Kleriker klingt schon etwas nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau...aber scheinbar sind die als DDler nicht die erste Wahl. Hab da jetzt keinen Vergleich, da ich nur nen Druiden gespielt habe (und in Instanzen immer auf Heiler gewechselt hab), aber als DDler sind die anderen 3Klassen vermutlich stärker.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Februar 2011)

es soll ja auch nich so sein das ein kleriker mehr schaden als ein magier oder schurke macht nein, er soll nur auch in diese rolle schlüpfen können um flexibler zu sein  das is der ansatz von rift und den find ich grandios!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2011)

Bei den Melees (Schamane und Druide) geb ich dir durchaus recht, allerdings ist die Kombo Kabbalist/Inquisitor/Bewahrer nicht ohne. Zugegeben, je nach Punkteverteilung kann man diese eine Kobmo auf komplett verschiedene Weisen spielen. Allerdings ist man mit AE und Dot oder Singledamage und Dot recht gut dran.

Dass der Kleriker allerdings zum richtigen Tank aufblühen kann bezweifel ich. Dafür fehlt einfach die Rüstung und das Aggromanagment eines Krieger-Tanks meiner Meinung nach. Andererseits ist für den Rächer das wichtige Attribut Weisheit, vielleicht kann man einiges dadurch kompensieren. Kommt drauf an, wie es sich skaliert mit den Tankfähigkeiten.

Der Kleriker ist schon ein Phänomen für sich, jetzt will ich nähmlich mit ihm herausfinden, was er als Tank taugt....


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Ich bin auch immernoch nicht sicher..

Auch wenns ein blöder Vergleich ist..aber.. : 

In WoW hab ich eigentlich immer als Maintank gespielt - als ich aufgehört und nochmal neu angefangen hatte war's dann bis zum Ende ein Heiler - DD hab ich nie so wirklich gespielt.

Hab mir heute nochmal einige Videos vom Kleri / Tank angeschaut - bin immernoch unentschlossen als was ich starte._


----------



## Lich Dragon (12. Februar 2011)

Der Kleriker Tank spielt sich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Wizkid (12. Februar 2011)

Letztendlich ist es bei jedem MMO so, daß erst mit der Maximalstufe die Klassen ihre Stärken zeigen. 
Da werden die Karten dann neu gemischt.
Den Schurken fand ich bis Stufe 20 zu anfällig und schwach. 
Gegen Ende macht dieser sicherlich aber mehr Schaden als der Krieger, wenn ich mir die Bäume mal so anschaue.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2011)

Auf die Bäume allein kann man nicht schließen. Grad beim Krieger und beim Schurken kommt es auch auf die Waffen an, die sie führen. Zudem muss man auch die Kombi der Bäume betrachten und selbst dann, was man aus der Kombie macht. 
Der Schurke dürfte von der Universaleigenschaft übrigens da Äquivalent zum Kleriker sein, da jener übrigens auch Tanken können soll.

So wie es aussieht kann damit nur ein Magier nicht tanken und nur ein Krieger nicht heilen. Interessant...


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Gut..letztendlich ist mir auch egal ob der Kleriker tanken kann - ich werde (falls ich nun einen starte) ihn als Heiler spielen - ob da nun ein ein Kleriker oder ein anderer Tank steht ist mir dann ziemlich egal..

Ich werd mir die Klassen die Tage nochmal anschauen..gibt ja nochmal die möglichkeit fix alles zu testen.._


----------



## Raaandy (12. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht kann damit nur ein Magier nicht tanken und nur ein Krieger nicht heilen. Interessant...



Stimmt nicht, Heilen können nur je nach Auslegung der Kleriker und der Magier.
Tanken kann sowohl der Krieger wie auch der Schurke je nach Auslegung.

mfg

ps und weil ich das mal gelesen habe es gibt große Seiten die viel sehr viel über Rift informieren im Gegensatz zu Buffed.

Die Rift Hauptseite, Rift Gamona, Rift Telarapedia und Rift Telaraworld nur um mal die größten zu nennen.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2011)

Der Schurke kann als Barde auch Heilen und ein Kleriker als Rächer tanken also erzähl bitte keine Lügen


----------



## Balaneth (12. Februar 2011)

Ich habe in der letzten Beta Phase versucht als Kleri in den Finsteren Tiefen zu tanken. Unser Heiler ist an mir dabei aber leider verzweifelt, und ich hab mit einem Krieger dann gewechselt, der dann obwohl er 4 Level unter mir war, sehr viel weniger Schaden durch seine Plattenrüstung einstecken musste (Ja ich hatte den Aggro/Rüstungs Buff immer an aber es reichte trotzdem nicht). Ich war dann auch einige mal als Heiler und DD mit dabei und habe den Eindruck bekommen dass Schurken und Krieger dem Kleriker als Tank vorzuziehen seien. Vielleicht wird das ja noch geändert.


----------



## Deadwool (12. Februar 2011)

Balaneth schrieb:


> habe den Eindruck bekommen dass Schurken und Krieger dem Kleriker als Tank vorzuziehen seien.



Hoffentlich. Stell dir vor wie langweilig das wäre wenn jeder nen Kleriker spielen würde weil er zum heilen, tanken und Schaden austeilen gleichermassen gut ist. Klassenvielfalt in einem Char finde ich ok zum balancen innerhalb einer Gruppe. Aber mit eierlegenden Wollmilchsäuen tun sie sich langfristig keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Kankuso (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob die minimalen Systemanforderungen reichen um RIFT flüssig spielen zu können (BG´s, Invasionen usw.). 
Danke im Voraus

mfg Kankuso


----------



## Deadwool (12. Februar 2011)

*Minimale Systemanforderungen:*

Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Vista oder 7
Prozessor: Duel Core 2.0GHz oder besser
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
Festplattenspeicher: 8.0 GB verfügbar
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce FX 5900, ATI/AMD Radeon X300, Intel GMA X4500 oder besser
Sound: DirextX 8.1 kompatible Karte
DirectX®: 9.0c, Juni 2010 update
Breitband Internetverbindung (DSL, Kabelmodem oder andere schnelle Verbindungen)

gefühlt würd ich sagen: wird kacke aussehen und Performance reicht kaum
Schon wegen der 8 Jahre alten Grafikkarte. *schauder*

Aber ist schwierig zu sagen welche Komponente wie stark beansprucht wird. Ist von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden. 

Mal als Vergleich:
Hab bei mir kürzlich RAM und Grafikkarte upgedated. Bei Age of Conan (eher grafikkartenlastig) hat es viel gebracht, aber AION (eher prozessorlastig) ruckelt immer noch genau gleich wie vorher. 

Aber wenn du den Rechner schon hast, probier die Open Beta damit zu spielen nächste Woche. 
Das wird für ne Weile wahrscheinlich die letzte Möglichkeit sein, es kostenlos herauszufinden.


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Was nimmt man denn als "Full-Tank" - Paladin/X/X?

/Edit : Okay..hab mal im Talentplaner rumgespeilt - wäre für mich Paladin/Ritter der Leere/Kriegsherr.
_


----------



## floppydrive (12. Februar 2011)

Ich werde als Full Tank Paladin/Plünderer/Kriegsherr nehmen, da mir der Ritter der Leere nicht so recht gefallen hat


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Hast Recht - hab grad nochmal ein wenig rumgespielt - obwohl beides gut aussieht.

Naja - wir werden sehen :>_


----------



## MrGimbel (12. Februar 2011)

Die Rissklinge könnte als 3. Seele für Tanks auch ganz nützlich sein (Elementarsturm und elementare Umleitung). Jedenfalls tendiere ich zu Pala, Plünderer, Rissklinge

Edit: Link funktioniert nicht
Naja,

Pala 38
Plü 20
Riss 8


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel einen Reaver Tank. Reaver,Paladin, Inquisitor glaube ich. Eventuell gen Ende was anderes, aber so siehts ganz gut aus, AE Tank


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2011)

Der Inquisitor ist den Klerikern vorbehalten.


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Schurke kann als Barde auch Heilen und ein Kleriker als Rächer tanken also erzähl bitte keine Lügen



Warning! Hier sei angemerkt dass man als Schurke tatsächlich "heilen" kann, jedoch untauglich als Heiler in einer Ini. 

Wollte nur auf die Richtigkeit hinweisen denn wer denkt ach ich mach mal Heiler als Schurke wird heftig auf die Nase fallen wenn er damit beabsichtigt in Inis zu heilen oder sonstiges wo single Heal benötigt ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Es ging hier ja erstmal um das Theoretische. Es wird auch schwer sein, wenn man als Rächer in einer Instanz tanken will. Vielleicht schaffen es aber ja eines Tages doch pfiffige Theorycrafter (oder wie die heißen) tatsächlich so eine Skillung hinzulegen, dass es der Barde doch schafft. Man müsste halt schauen, ob man irgendwelceh Synergien oder passiven Eigenschaften aus anderen Seelen bekommt. Und Gruppenheal ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. 

Habe mir gerade nochmal den Barden angeschaut und bin beeindruckt: Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, in dem es RICHTIGE SUPPORTER gibt. Heilung, das Anregen von Regeneration, Buffs, Debuffs. Herrlich!


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Jo mein Mainchar ist der Barde, deshalb weis ich da bescheid^^, es ist wie du sagst ein richtig cooler Supporter mit Rhytmus im Blut ;P.

Der Pala, Schami, Druide hatten zu Classic eine ähnliche Funktion des Supportens bis dann zuviel rumgeschrien wurde, hoffe der Barde bleibt ein reiner Supporter der nix perfekt kann aber vieles gut.


----------

